# The great Lumberjocks shoe challenge



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

*Introduction*

As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.



















It was twenty years ago that I sent Dremel, this shoe and sock. In return, they sent me their latest Dremel model, which I have and running to this very day.










I have been asked by some ambitious and courageous LJ's to start a follow-along shoe challenge blog, which I will begin on *October 1st*. As I am having to film my carving techniques for Dremel, I thought I might as well work on a little shoe for that project as well. Here are the details.

*The Challenge*

Believe it or not, participation does not require talent or skill. It does, however, require the power of observation! As much as I think I observe life at it's utmost, it is now apparent as I start painting pictures, how much is before me that I still do not see. If you are a carver or a budding carver or just someone who likes to do different things in wood, I believe your ability to perfect things afterwards will be better.

*The Tools*

My world is power. To make things easier for you, you should have a power rotary tool and flexible hand shaft. I use a Dremel but not the top of the line model - I use the 100. They all go around 25,000 rpm's anyways so the basic difference between them is the variable speeds. Since you want the full speed all the time while carving, I'd say that the basic model is quite adequate. You can spend more, it's up to you in that department.

I'm showing the bits that will help you get the job done the fastest. Three are (well worn) rough carbide bits and one is just a sanding mandrel. They are all available at Canadian Tire, Home Depot, Rona - stores similar. I picked up the diamond set from Rocklers for a very cheap price. I actually bought the four sets with different grades of diamonds but the coarse one is great all round.










Some type of shape cutter, whether it's a bandsaw or scroll saw (or a friend's as you won't have to use it for long.)

The size of shoe we will be doing is a 1/2 scale of one of your own shoes, so a block of basswood or tupelo measured at just a little the half size of your shoe of choice is necessary (length and width). I doubt that any of the harder woods would be quick enough for you to get through.

*The Tutorials*

Anyone can do this and on their own time. I will post pictures, instructions and periodically some video to help you along. I could very well set out a shoe for all of you to copy but the power of observation is not taught - it is discovered on your own and I think the fun and rewards of this will be for everyone to see what THEY can do if they are encouraged , not fed paint-by-number instructions.
I will answer any and all questions on specific shoe problems directly from the numbered blog series or you can PM me or send emails with images to my personal email address. It's best not to show your shoe on the blogs until you are finished and ready for show and tell.

I will be working on this shoe which is a basic running shoe that can be manipulated into almost every style as the concept of carving it is the same for every section. Your own shoe will help you to determine details and sizes of details and having it in front of you will help you to accurately measure.










*The Reward*

Personally, I hope that the reward for all of you will be the good feeling that will come inside when you finish your shoe and add it to the LJ projects pages. I was not a competitive dance teacher because I always felt that each child had a strength that couldn't be measured against another child who worked just as hard. So there will not be a winner, per se. However, each participant who finishes their shoe without mechanical means (ie CNC routers etc.) will recieve a special Jordan Straker original gift prize.

So, good luck, take a deep breath and get ready for October 1st and *The Great LJ's Shoe Challenge*!!!!


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


This will be incredible to watch, Jordan! I think we will all learn a lot even if we just watch. It is a wonderful opportunity for everyone to see and expand their horizons. Thank you so much for presenting this to us. 

Sheila

PS - do you have an approximate time frame it will take to do the 'course'?


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


Great idea Jordan, this should be fun for all. Have you ever tried the saburr burs? I've been using them to sculp a few of my turned bowls and so far they are hoggin the wood quite well….they are a bit pricey so I only have a couple of them….but they are supposed to last a while.

I will have to see if I can dig up some basswood to size….great to have someone so talented giving instructions….I am looking forward to giving it a try….and thank you for taking the time to give us newbies some excellent instruction.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


Jordan, Ity is a great idea and I look forward to viewing and using your carving info to hopefully improve my attempts. I have a Foredom flex shaft carver and have used it somewhat in my grinder sculptings. Your tutorial will be of fantastic benefit for many of us. I always look forward to learning and using different techniques to improve my skills.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


knucklenut - no gouges necessary or misc other tools, the rotary tools are sufficient. AS you start to carve with a rotary tool, you will decide on your own, which burs and bits you wish to acquire. I've thought and thought about how to make this tutorial something for everyone with as few tools as possible.

Greg - the Foredom is fine. I'm not sure of you have the one with the large or small hand shaft but if you're used to working with it, you should be fine.

Reggie, I have tried sabur burs and to tell you the truth, I actually like the kutzall better - both are quite pricey but I didn't like the parallel teeth on the saburs. The ones I've shown are Kutzall but they sell them in the stores with the Dremel accessories. They are also available on woodcraft and rockler. Any rough type bit will do. I mean, I carved my first carving with a scissors grinding stone so of there's a will, there's a way, but I'd like to make it easy on ya.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


I'm sorely tempted to try this, even if all I got out of it was only the armpit of one of Jordan's war shirts. Guess I'll have to buy another basic Dremel tool- I wore my 5-speed out doing auto repairs and other non-prescribed tasks. That thing saved me literally thousands in repair bills. Like the time a front outer wheel bearing welded itself to the spindle- I notched the race, cracked it, pulled it off and ground and polished the spindle to accept a new outer bearing. One skinny little grinding disk and a sanding drum was all that took. I have done some neckerchief slides (manually) in my "free time" on hikes and so forth with the Boy Scouts. Those were little fun jobs, most of which I gave to boys when they made Eagle Scout.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


"be careful what you wish for" they say .. and now, I guess I've committed myself to carving a shoe! 
I'll be limited to whatever wood is sitting in the basement (there's excuse number 1) ha! 

Good for you Jordan! Not that there was any room at the top but you've just gone up another notch in my book


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


Wow, this should be interesting!
I'm glad to see you are using kiwi polish on those boots


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


this looks like a great way to stretch out of my comfort zone…i did look at rockler and didnt see any carving burrs, but did find some of these, Kutzall Carving Burrs…at lee valley…do you think they would be a good purchase…jusr want to make sure i get good ones…this will be fun…thanks jordan


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


ok i read above and saw your comment…thanks…no reply necessary..


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


The most common used rough burs you will possess are like the ones on this link, specifically 18N1N, 18N1P, 18n1Q, 18N1I. Yes, they do cost but they last and last and last and don't clog. They are 1/8" shank which is the most useful.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


Sheila, I can make one in about 1 1/2 days but I should probably space out the tutorials 4 days between. The project will take as long as you like because it will be in print but we should make a deadline at some point just so everyone can show their shoes off together.


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


I love shoes, so I think I am going to have to try this. 
Do you have any suggestions on what type of shoe to pick? I have a closet full of possibilities, lol.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


MrsN. a running shoe is probably closest to what I'm going to be doing - laces are good to challenge yourself with.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


OK, Imelda (MrsN), you'll just have to pick between the suede, patent and canvas for the proper black shoe…J/K, I work with a gal who has so many different textures of the same style of shoe, it just cracks me up- thus, the "Imelda" joke. I'm sure you don't have that many, you aren't running a country…or are you?


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


MsDebbieP, how do you know I don't like armpits? J/K, but looking at Jordan's work, I'd take an armpit simply because it'd be the best armpit I've ever seen made out of wood. Then again, how wood I explain this to my friends when they come to visit, and see it on the wall in the living room? OK, I'll admit to a foot fetish and ask for a carved foot instead.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


Jack, that's 1/2 an armpit for you!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


Jordon: You are all about challenges. Chalanging your self and now us.

I'm in, I bought a big Fordem set with some videos on carving. I might have to check out the videos and get reddy. I might have some Basswood but I know I have some Butternut. It's soft but a tan color. I also have some cypress that I could use.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


If someone needs some bits like the second one in his picture, I picked up a few on eBay so let me know. They are all 1/8" shank I believe. They are solid carbide.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


Jack, that's 1/2 an armpit for you!

I see it there in your avatar picture, Jordan.

Well, I'm driving the carpool tomorrow, guess I'd better get my big discount at Rockler tomorrow.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


I have basswood chunks if anyone needs it. Karson, I believe butternut is good for this too. Although I have never used it personally, I do know people who swear by it.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


Steve - the shoe polish is carved too.


----------



## whitedog (Dec 7, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


This sounds like fun , I might give it a go with some Avocado wood. I'll have to dig up some bits and decide on a easy shoe , do sandals count?


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


Paul, I guess you California folks don't have to wear shoes much, eh? Until the rains come. No easy shoes, sandals, thongs, berkenstocks, crocs allowed!!!! On the other hands, if your shoe ends up being a sandal because you've ground it down past what you should have, I guess it will be allowed.


----------



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


Sounds like fun.
Although I may end up with only the strings being left.
Great challenge Jordan.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


Jordan,

This sounds like a great tutorial, but we might have to go to the library to download video if your written commentary and still photos don't tell the whole story. (We still live in the dark ages with dial-up.)

We're looking forward to learning from a master carver . . . but I wonder if my husband will want those expensive Kutzall bits now! ;-)

We're looking forward to October 1.

L/W


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


Don't worry, the still photos and description will tell you what you need to know - welcome aboard the shoe train!!! Did you know I have a carved shoe at the Bata Shoe Museum in Ontario?
Wow, we have more than I figured - so great!!!


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


Jordan,

I went to Bata's website (since it's unlikely we'll get back to Ontario any time soon) but didn't see any place to look for the Jordan Straker shoe. Can you tell us about it? How did you get involved? What kind of shoe is it? It sounds like an interesting place.

L/W

P.S. So glad to hear we'll be able to follow without the added video. Thanks. (If we ever get out of the dark ages in our lifetime, there are about 20,000 hours of how-to videos we'd like to watch, but then I guess that wouldn't leave us any time to actually put them to use!)


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


No L/W, I doubt you'd see it on their website and all I have to show for it is an honorary member certificate but I have carved a few things for them actually. The shoe they have is a very delicate lady's dancing shoe. I was in communication with Sonja Bata when I was big into my shoe carving and all I wanted was to have one of my shoes as part of their shoe collection. They also have a carved diorama called NIght time at the museum which depicts the cleaning staff trying on the various shoes after hours. I wish I'd taken a picture of that one.


----------



## manilaboy (Aug 17, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


I'm in.

My kind of a dare. Carving is something I have never tried before. Pretty much inexpensive. And for a guy who's just about had it with the stresses of a 9 to 5 job, this is perfect.

I also have a shoe fetish. If there's anything in my wardrobe I have spent more on, it's my shoes 

Rico


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


Count me in.
I was just between projects too and wondering what to do. 
But I might have to get some of those rough cutting burrs and check for suitable wood in the workshop, I am sure I have soemthing!! 
I Bought a cheap set of burrs and well they were cheap and nasty. Got the idea of them though and so at least I know I like them. By what you said you obviously dont use *any* chisles at all. 
Looking forward to it. Glad I added you as a buddy recently, otherwise might have missed out on this great opportunity. 
Thanx for all your hard work in advance, in putting this together.


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


Man I am glad to see I am not the only one with a shoe fetish : )
I specifically appreciate men's shoes. Wing tips send me over the edge…LOL
I made a pair of wing tips when I was in high school 3-D clay modeling class.
I think I need to do one in wood now !
I have the Dremel flex tool and the RotoZip flex tool.
I'm in on this challenge.
Great idea,

Lisa


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


Rico, 
Good luck and this is exciting. I have some bits 1/8 for the rotary machine that you can borrow. I am quite busy with other task (office task and home projects.. shelves, spiral design, etc.) Just drop by 22-6 Garden. Hope you enjoy it.
Jordan, 
It is really a very good challenge for everyone. I used my rotary machine for some glass etching. I still could not find bits that are good for wood. I'll be watching this how the progress will be. Thanks for posting and initiating the challenge.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


Jordan, I'm really interested in this; however, there are some real time constraints that I'm up against and I also have other things planned for my shop. Realistically how much time would you guess that the average person might have to commit to carve a shoe? I have done some hand carving off and on for years and I can draw fairly well and have a little artistic talent.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


Here is a silly questions, Jordan - Can I do this in pine or am I shooting myself in the foot before I start (pun intended!) Believe it or not, with all this hard wood I have here, it is all thin stock. The only thicker stuff I have is pine and I don't know if I can get to some basswood before you all start. It is worth trying with that or am I setting myself up for failure?

Thanks, Sheila


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


see, Jordan? I knew this would be a big hit!! You just had to put it out there!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


Jordan, would Lime be O.K. for this project?

ps I was given a Dremmel equivalent for Christmas some years ago. At last a proper use for it!


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


Well, I don't have a shoe fetish, but I do have a few running shoes and a real wish to do more in carving.

I have worked in many media, Ordinary pencils, pastels, watercolors, oils, silk screen printing, electrons, photography (Uh, maybe that's now another electronic art) and now wood. Carving is a wish for me, not yet a realization.

I have a question, Jordan. Are you left handed? I suspect so.

Don

ps.
Please make the dealine far enough away that those of us who are short on time to follow can get done and finish with the class.
d


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


I'm with Don on the deadline thing! We need you to go sssllllloooowwww!!! 

Sheila


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


Where would one get basswood or tupelo wood?  I never buy wood I just go out and cut it. Would Pennsylvania poplar work? It is softish and fuzzyish like you described basswood in an earlier post? I imagine we are talking about kiln dried wood for this shoe carving project? If poplar would work I may have some big enough in the garage, otherwise I need to go cut a log and put it in the oven to dry.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


Rivergirl, Debbie and Scrollgirl - I can quickly send you out some basswood if you need. The grain in pine is just not easy to work against for smoother carvings. PM me asap and we will discuss it.
This will not be an overnight project and I think you'll see that I don't speed along. But we should set a deadline of at least the end of November - or we could keep the deadline open to change if participants are checking in to say their's are finished. I've never done a cyber course before so we will learn along the way. 
As I mentioned, I can make one of these in a day, but my tutorials will just be steps that might take a person one or two hours to complete - if that. Don't feel obligated or forced into participating, it's just for fun - I never dreamed there would be so many interested.
Martyn, I don't know what lime is, perhaps someone else on here could help with that question.


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


Walnut Hollow has basswood carving blocks.
Or you could check E-Bay but the shipping is a killer.
Or
http://www.fandfwoodcarving.com/basswood-blocks.htm
http://www.gregdorrance.com/basswood-blocks-c-575_58_678.html
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=1545&filter=basswood

Lisa


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


I think it's really neat how everyone is trying to help everyone else get ready - in true Lumberjock style!


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tilia
Bass = lime.

dhb


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


I just picked up some basswood this morning from :

http://www.hardwoodlumberandmore.com/

I don't know if they pack and ship, but for folks in the area they have a lot in stock. $7.50 for a 12" x 8" x 3".

I have some questions. Any style shoe? Single or a pair?


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


Hairy - one shoe is the tutorial but if you wish, you could later use your knowledge for the second. Any shoe style as 'the power of observation' is the thing! LOL. Try to have a shoe with some detail though.

Thanks Don, I didn't know that.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


the Woodstock Ontario, Canada wood show is next weekend so I'll be able to pick up some wood there.. 
thanks, though, Jordan


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Don. I'm ready then.


----------



## sticks4walking (Jan 17, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


OK Jordan, looks like the challenge is out! I'm in my friend, lets see how this goes?


> I will go home and pick out a shoe tonight. Just got done carving a wind chime holder, when I am complete I will post. Still have to paint and have never really air brushed sooo


? We will see. Any pointers on that? Thanks for making us step out of our comfort zone.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


Mike, this won't require any airbrushing or fancy painting skills as that would be too difficult, but if you need any airbrushing pointers, email me and I'll be glad to help.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


in case anyone is interested…i think lee valley is cheaper then other sources and they have free shipping through the 27th i believe…this is for the kutzall burs….but be sure when your ordering any of these…


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


Yeah, Grizz, those are good prices and a huge selection! I might order some for myself just to have, and the diamond bur set is really reasonable too.


----------



## manilaboy (Aug 17, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


Manong Bert,

Maraming salamat. I might take you up on that. What do you think is the appropriate wood for this kind of project? There are a lot of fallen acacia and mango trees near the house. Are they easy to work - woodcarving wise?

Salamat uli.

Rico


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


and which of these little babies would you recommend as the place to start?
http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=33268&cat=1,130,43409


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


D, A J, O are my all time favorites for all of my carvings! I'm ordering them this week for myself! 1/8" shank.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


Will we need these all to do the shoe? Do you recommend the gold ones or the more aggressive ones?

Sheila


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


J is for the hole in the top of the shoe for sure, O will help you hog off basics but I like to have the D for flat areas prior to using the sanding mandrel. I've only now started to acquire the gold ones but I usually end up using the silver ones.


----------



## AaronMcCain (Aug 17, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


I haven't tried much carving other than with a pocket knife around a campfire. I do not love my dremel tool. It typically sits on the shelf until I need to cut a bolt off or something. I've struggled using it as a carving tool on my own. So I think I am going to give this a try and am interested in the tutorials.


----------



## Billinmich (Mar 8, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


Jordan,you can count me in,I think it will be pretty interesting what everyone comes up with.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm. Stilettos are much more fun!


----------



## Carolynne (May 9, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


Yippie! Sounds like fun - I can't wait to carve! Jordan thank you for holding our hands and taking us down this road. We'll see if I can produce a shoe… What no crocs!


----------



## bruwno (Aug 19, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


I'm in 
this is something i have always wanted to try.
thank you for this opportunity


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


Good luck Bruwno.


----------



## davedarlene (May 17, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


Those shoes look like quite the challenge, great work on them! I'm working on sculpting miniature bowls using a Foredom, Dremel and Xacto knives out of scrap wood in my wood stash. I'm making them in shapes that wouldn't be possible using a lathe. When I get a couple of them completed I'll post photos of them. 
A great website for carved quilts is www.gofraser.com. My wife and I saw some of his quilts in Paducah, KY at the quilt museum there and the work is incredible, both from a distance and up close!


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


Quilt?! That's what I was thinking of carving just as my wife has started to sew them.


----------



## mcoyfrog (Jul 23, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


WOW I just came across this today, I can't wait to see them all


----------



## Barryd (Jun 2, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


I am in. I love to carve. I carve Antique Cars. This will be a great diversion


----------



## twinks (Aug 30, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


You'll probably all think I'm insane, but I'm going to jump in with both feet and try this… as my first ever wood carving project. However, I do have lots of sculpture experience and was an art teacher for 20 years, so I do have a bit of a head start, plus my Dremel is well loved having been used on many a project including gourds and silver jewellery. Think I'll do one of my well worn Birkenstocks, a little less challenging that a boot for sure! Can't wait to see the vid…I love a new experience and challenge!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


that's excellent .
Isn't it wonderful of Jordan to provide this class for everyone??


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


Good luck twinks.


----------



## yellred (Jan 15, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


Can somebody help to learn how to do woodcaving I use to do it lot. I join the Army when I was out of highschool. I lost lot of my skill. I'm try to get it back put do to my wounds it is hard if you can help me you can E-mail me at [email protected] Do not be sorry for me I was one of lucky one. I'm still in the Army.If you would help I will be thankful for it. I would A begainer class.sorr for the spelling and grammer.yellred.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


I may get in on this as long as, well, is there a deadline??? cuz i probably won't get to this til after the holidays… yup, I'm slow.. I've got my riding boots that are probably 20+ years old. Oh yea, and I still use them, but, not m/c riding. I use em in the yard, tillin the garden, etc. Anyhoo, I've had a couple o beers, so, I won't be startin tonite… lol


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Introduction*
> 
> As a former grade school and dance teacher, I think I was cut out for motivating people to recognize their strengths. And as a carver who lives on his own creations, I have had to motivate and challenge myself on a daily basis. Over the years, I have developed my skills by recreating everyday objects - in my case, shoes. Shoes and boots of every kind - skates, cowboy boots, winter boots, running shoes…and the list goes on. (in real life I also have a shoe fetish.) I carved every shoe I ever wanted as a child or attached to certain sports that I always wished I could've played.
> 
> ...


yellred:

... Look for Mary May Woodcarver down right side of episodes… Good pointers…

Here is a little help

Good Luck!


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

*20 hours later and the shoes are flying*

Well, well, it's only been twenty hours since I put this challenge to the Lumberjocks and who woulda thunk it but closet doors are open and the shoes are flying, trying to select the one most appropriate for this challenge.

And in true form, the Lumberjocks are abuzz to each other, offering wood, links to tool websites and mustering up all the courage they can to be included in a task that might seem beyond their capabilities.

Well done friends, you are not alone. At this fine hour we have the likes of the following characters enrolled in your class:

Scrollgirl
ReggieK
Knucklenut
MsDebbieP
MrsN
Karson
Whitedog
Jimthecarver
Manilaboy
TJ65
BritBoxMaker
Don'Danceswithwood'Butler
Hairy
Sticks4walking
Aaron McCain
Billinmich
Carolynne
Bruno
Hix
...don't be left out.

And now that I have you publicly committed, I will show my true side by telling you now - THEIR WILL BE NO TALKING, CHEWING GUM, FIGHTING, SPITBALL LAUNCHING OR TARDINESS! BATHROOM BREAKS WILL BE AT RECESS ONLY AND DETENTIONS WILL BE SERVED FOR BAD BEHAVIOUR!!!!!

...and don't kid yourself, I am good at multitasking, I can carve a dunce cap faster than you can shake a 'stick'.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

jordan said:


> *20 hours later and the shoes are flying*
> 
> Well, well, it's only been twenty hours since I put this challenge to the Lumberjocks and who woulda thunk it but closet doors are open and the shoes are flying, trying to select the one most appropriate for this challenge.
> 
> ...


Teacher is a party pooper!
Teacher is a party pooper!
Teacher is a party pooper!
Teacher is a party pooper!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

jordan said:


> *20 hours later and the shoes are flying*
> 
> Well, well, it's only been twenty hours since I put this challenge to the Lumberjocks and who woulda thunk it but closet doors are open and the shoes are flying, trying to select the one most appropriate for this challenge.
> 
> ...


well i should have known you would be a stickler on those things…well i can handle them rules….just don't throw the eraser at me for asking a question…and as long as the chalk doesn't come zooming by my head like some torpedo…lol….well im pretty well set…ive already got a foredom flex shaft…a wee cheer hand carver and of coarse i have the dremel…i do need to get a few different bits…and am glad to do so…im excited for this class…..cant wait …thanks jordan…your a great guy …and this will be so much fun…grizzman.


----------



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

jordan said:


> *20 hours later and the shoes are flying*
> 
> Well, well, it's only been twenty hours since I put this challenge to the Lumberjocks and who woulda thunk it but closet doors are open and the shoes are flying, trying to select the one most appropriate for this challenge.
> 
> ...


<---><<<< Automatically heads to the corner…...lol


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

jordan said:


> *20 hours later and the shoes are flying*
> 
> Well, well, it's only been twenty hours since I put this challenge to the Lumberjocks and who woulda thunk it but closet doors are open and the shoes are flying, trying to select the one most appropriate for this challenge.
> 
> ...


Jordan, what's the deadline to join this shoe party. I have time constraints so I need a little time to think if I am able. What's your educated guess as to number of hours to complete (in 8 weeks?) how many hours for an educated guess? I'm really interested.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

jordan said:


> *20 hours later and the shoes are flying*
> 
> Well, well, it's only been twenty hours since I put this challenge to the Lumberjocks and who woulda thunk it but closet doors are open and the shoes are flying, trying to select the one most appropriate for this challenge.
> 
> ...


Other question, if we feel like we just can't commit because of time problems, then you don't have problem with others lurking and reading I don't guess? Thanks


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *20 hours later and the shoes are flying*
> 
> Well, well, it's only been twenty hours since I put this challenge to the Lumberjocks and who woulda thunk it but closet doors are open and the shoes are flying, trying to select the one most appropriate for this challenge.
> 
> ...


helluvawreck, I do wish for the completed shoes to be on the projects page by at least the middle to end of November so that prizes can make it to the honoured recipients by Christmas. You will find that many of the tutorials take you an hour or two at the most. 
Of course anyone is welcome to attend - this is something that you could do next year of you want but as a group, it would be fun to show our finished projects at the same time.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

jordan said:


> *20 hours later and the shoes are flying*
> 
> Well, well, it's only been twenty hours since I put this challenge to the Lumberjocks and who woulda thunk it but closet doors are open and the shoes are flying, trying to select the one most appropriate for this challenge.
> 
> ...


So if we commit by Fri or Sat that is good? Yes?


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *20 hours later and the shoes are flying*
> 
> Well, well, it's only been twenty hours since I put this challenge to the Lumberjocks and who woulda thunk it but closet doors are open and the shoes are flying, trying to select the one most appropriate for this challenge.
> 
> ...


You have no deadline to commit, you will be a registered participant when you have your project finished - don't worry about anything, this is supposed to be FUN!


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

jordan said:


> *20 hours later and the shoes are flying*
> 
> Well, well, it's only been twenty hours since I put this challenge to the Lumberjocks and who woulda thunk it but closet doors are open and the shoes are flying, trying to select the one most appropriate for this challenge.
> 
> ...


I would love to participate but due to getting ready for a show next month I am not going to be able to participate, but will follow along with you guys and keep notes and then after my show I'll start on my shoe!

I had to chuckle when I read your rules! I don't have a problem with rules (I'm retired!) ;-)

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

jordan said:


> *20 hours later and the shoes are flying*
> 
> Well, well, it's only been twenty hours since I put this challenge to the Lumberjocks and who woulda thunk it but closet doors are open and the shoes are flying, trying to select the one most appropriate for this challenge.
> 
> ...


looks like this class 
will be starting from the ground up lol

i won't even be home
till the end of october

i'll just keep an eye out for this

and can whack anyone with a yardstick 
if you need help


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *20 hours later and the shoes are flying*
> 
> Well, well, it's only been twenty hours since I put this challenge to the Lumberjocks and who woulda thunk it but closet doors are open and the shoes are flying, trying to select the one most appropriate for this challenge.
> 
> ...


----------



## Robin (Sep 19, 2008)

jordan said:


> *20 hours later and the shoes are flying*
> 
> Well, well, it's only been twenty hours since I put this challenge to the Lumberjocks and who woulda thunk it but closet doors are open and the shoes are flying, trying to select the one most appropriate for this challenge.
> 
> ...


I'm in


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *20 hours later and the shoes are flying*
> 
> Well, well, it's only been twenty hours since I put this challenge to the Lumberjocks and who woulda thunk it but closet doors are open and the shoes are flying, trying to select the one most appropriate for this challenge.
> 
> ...


I know Patron, we'll miss you - the class clown, but we'll have fun watching your blog.
Deb, you can sit at the front of the class.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

jordan said:


> *20 hours later and the shoes are flying*
> 
> Well, well, it's only been twenty hours since I put this challenge to the Lumberjocks and who woulda thunk it but closet doors are open and the shoes are flying, trying to select the one most appropriate for this challenge.
> 
> ...


Jordan,

I'm still waiting on some Obama stimulus money for my educational grant for shoe carving, but with those rules I'll have to drop out! I can't make it past the first rule. ;-) [Maybe Obama will let me keep the grant money anyway. LOL]


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *20 hours later and the shoes are flying*
> 
> Well, well, it's only been twenty hours since I put this challenge to the Lumberjocks and who woulda thunk it but closet doors are open and the shoes are flying, trying to select the one most appropriate for this challenge.
> 
> ...


That's no problem Jorge, I imagine many of our students will be wishing they'd said the same thing! And yes, it will all be posted right here on Lumberjocks.
And LW, perhaps you should convince Obama to take the tutorial, then he might be more apt to part with $$$ for this type of thing.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *20 hours later and the shoes are flying*
> 
> Well, well, it's only been twenty hours since I put this challenge to the Lumberjocks and who woulda thunk it but closet doors are open and the shoes are flying, trying to select the one most appropriate for this challenge.
> 
> ...


((smiling proudly and grinning at all the "others" who are NOT at the front of the class)) ha!


----------



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

jordan said:


> *20 hours later and the shoes are flying*
> 
> Well, well, it's only been twenty hours since I put this challenge to the Lumberjocks and who woulda thunk it but closet doors are open and the shoes are flying, trying to select the one most appropriate for this challenge.
> 
> ...


> Ms.Debbie….......Teachers Pet!
wink….lol


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *20 hours later and the shoes are flying*
> 
> Well, well, it's only been twenty hours since I put this challenge to the Lumberjocks and who woulda thunk it but closet doors are open and the shoes are flying, trying to select the one most appropriate for this challenge.
> 
> ...


Hi Jim, I was just about to say that - but don't they usually end up doing all of the teacher's jo-jobs?! Backfires to be sure!


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

jordan said:


> *20 hours later and the shoes are flying*
> 
> Well, well, it's only been twenty hours since I put this challenge to the Lumberjocks and who woulda thunk it but closet doors are open and the shoes are flying, trying to select the one most appropriate for this challenge.
> 
> ...


Hmmmph.
I'll just take a seat in the back row so nobody looks over my shoulder.
I've been a teacher and I know the ones in the front row are the hotshots who are working toward a career or good grades to pile up before they go to college. 
The grunts, like me, sit where they don't get noticed so much.
So there, Ms. P!

ddwwb


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

jordan said:


> *20 hours later and the shoes are flying*
> 
> Well, well, it's only been twenty hours since I put this challenge to the Lumberjocks and who woulda thunk it but closet doors are open and the shoes are flying, trying to select the one most appropriate for this challenge.
> 
> ...


I ordered up my bits and am really getting excited about the class. It is great that they had the free shipping at Lee Valley Tools (Thanks too, Debbie!) and I am looking forward to learning a lot. Right now I don't think there is any way that the block of wood will turn out remotely resembling a shoe, but I have a lot of trust in you and I am hoping you can transform me into a carver.

It is so cool of you to share your process with all of us and take the time to teach us. You are really a great guy for doing this and I can probably speak for everyone here when I tell you how grateful we all are. Thank you SO MUCH!

LET THE CARVING BEGIN!!!!!

Sheila


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *20 hours later and the shoes are flying*
> 
> Well, well, it's only been twenty hours since I put this challenge to the Lumberjocks and who woulda thunk it but closet doors are open and the shoes are flying, trying to select the one most appropriate for this challenge.
> 
> ...


Sheila, I sent the wood last evening Xpress post….and knowing you, you'll take to it like a duck in water.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

jordan said:


> *20 hours later and the shoes are flying*
> 
> Well, well, it's only been twenty hours since I put this challenge to the Lumberjocks and who woulda thunk it but closet doors are open and the shoes are flying, trying to select the one most appropriate for this challenge.
> 
> ...


Let the fun begin! Gee…sorry to hear that spitballs are out….in the spirit of things I was carving some wood spitwads to shoot at folks that fall asleep in class…LOL.

Truthfully, this will be a lot of fun….I've been perusing my shoe supply…all 3 pair of them - I have 3 pairs of shoes in total - you can see I have the opposite problem that Imelda Marcos had…I have a pair of boots (Western - ostrich) - pair of work boots (Wolverines) - and the sneakers….My western boots are like my second tennis shoes - I could prob use them at the gym….maybe start a new trend? Anyway…I do not think I will have a problem picking which shoe to use….ROFL.

So almost ready to go….am awaiting my basswood order, got my shoe, and will be primed to go on the 1st.


----------



## sticks4walking (Jan 17, 2010)

jordan said:


> *20 hours later and the shoes are flying*
> 
> Well, well, it's only been twenty hours since I put this challenge to the Lumberjocks and who woulda thunk it but closet doors are open and the shoes are flying, trying to select the one most appropriate for this challenge.
> 
> ...


Jordan: You might as well sign me up for one of those DETENTIONS as well, I know I will have one coming sooner or later if my past performance is any indicator! I have my basswood in hand and I keep turning my Dremel on and off waiting on the starting bell.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

jordan said:


> *20 hours later and the shoes are flying*
> 
> Well, well, it's only been twenty hours since I put this challenge to the Lumberjocks and who woulda thunk it but closet doors are open and the shoes are flying, trying to select the one most appropriate for this challenge.
> 
> ...


No tardiness and limited bathroom breaks! I don't know if I can handle this class!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

jordan said:


> *20 hours later and the shoes are flying*
> 
> Well, well, it's only been twenty hours since I put this challenge to the Lumberjocks and who woulda thunk it but closet doors are open and the shoes are flying, trying to select the one most appropriate for this challenge.
> 
> ...


Lime (Bass wood) - check
Dremel (equivalent) - check
Pics off to Jordan - check
In the post - check

Looking forward to Friday!


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *20 hours later and the shoes are flying*
> 
> Well, well, it's only been twenty hours since I put this challenge to the Lumberjocks and who woulda thunk it but closet doors are open and the shoes are flying, trying to select the one most appropriate for this challenge.
> 
> ...


Good boy Martyn - pat on the head - NOW GO CLEAN THE BOARDS!!!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

jordan said:


> *20 hours later and the shoes are flying*
> 
> Well, well, it's only been twenty hours since I put this challenge to the Lumberjocks and who woulda thunk it but closet doors are open and the shoes are flying, trying to select the one most appropriate for this challenge.
> 
> ...


Oh B*gger ! Now I know what it feels like to be in one of my classes. lol


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

*The Curriculum*

As I've never taught by correspondence before, I'm having to figure out guidelines as how best to do this to suit everyone involved. With 5 different countries and many different time zones (ain't that amazing in itself?!) questions and such could get quite overwhelming if this isn't systematic. So I thought it would be most appropriate to break down all of the sections into separate blogs, even if that section only requires a short time to complete.

Therefore, 1, 2 or 3 blogs could surface at once but they would be properly titled for easy reference on that section. Please ask your questions on the appropriate blog so that others who have the same question or wish to discuss that area could be seen by all.

I'm having to start my shoe ahead of time so as the course starts, I'll have my laptop and will be available most hours to answer your questions. With my show booth finished and no major carvings started, my time is more free just painting and getting ready for my shows.

Although I have suggested the tools needed to get the job done, you are not limited to those. If you have other bits, don't be afraid to try them. This is supposed to help you further your abilities.

Anyways, if I think of something else, I'll add it to this. Just remember, this is supposed to be fun and entertaining in Lumberjocks style. Don't get overwhelmed, don't drop out and try to remind yourself as I do at 4 a.m., Rome wasn't built in a day!

But NOTHING is impossible!


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

jordan said:


> *The Curriculum*
> 
> As I've never taught by correspondence before, I'm having to figure out guidelines as how best to do this to suit everyone involved. With 5 different countries and many different time zones (ain't that amazing in itself?!) questions and such could get quite overwhelming if this isn't systematic. So I thought it would be most appropriate to break down all of the sections into separate blogs, even if that section only requires a short time to complete.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jordan. Knowing how important your time is, I just wanted to emphasize again how grateful I am for your participation in this….I've been trying to teach myself from books and videos and though they can do the job over time…you can't ask them questions or get their input and suggestions on what you have learned to date.

I also wanted to thank you for letting us down easy…ROFL…I have to tell myself the same thing (Rome) when I look at my, so far, feeble attempts. Not being an artist, or having natural talent in that regards, has made it difficult, even frustrating to learn woodcarving. I have put it aside several times but always seem to pick it up again in hopes that I will get through the ackward learners curve.

Love those shoes…reminds me of the bronzed baby shoes that were the rage years ago.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

jordan said:


> *The Curriculum*
> 
> As I've never taught by correspondence before, I'm having to figure out guidelines as how best to do this to suit everyone involved. With 5 different countries and many different time zones (ain't that amazing in itself?!) questions and such could get quite overwhelming if this isn't systematic. So I thought it would be most appropriate to break down all of the sections into separate blogs, even if that section only requires a short time to complete.
> 
> ...


I hope butternut will do, it's what I have on hand.

Don


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

jordan said:


> *The Curriculum*
> 
> As I've never taught by correspondence before, I'm having to figure out guidelines as how best to do this to suit everyone involved. With 5 different countries and many different time zones (ain't that amazing in itself?!) questions and such could get quite overwhelming if this isn't systematic. So I thought it would be most appropriate to break down all of the sections into separate blogs, even if that section only requires a short time to complete.
> 
> ...


now aint them little shoes cute…when jordan was little he was in style…lol…cant wait to get started..my ordered bits will be here tuesday…will the start of this class be like the indy 500…carvers reeving…rpms maxed out…saw dust flying…......the flag is dropped..and there off….....lol….


----------



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

jordan said:


> *The Curriculum*
> 
> As I've never taught by correspondence before, I'm having to figure out guidelines as how best to do this to suit everyone involved. With 5 different countries and many different time zones (ain't that amazing in itself?!) questions and such could get quite overwhelming if this isn't systematic. So I thought it would be most appropriate to break down all of the sections into separate blogs, even if that section only requires a short time to complete.
> 
> ...


Jordan will we be sharing progress pics along the way of our shoe carvings, or wait until the end to show them as a whole?
I believe I have the wood now I need to figure out which shoe and how I want it to look.
There are so many different ideas that pop into my head, as far as position of shoe and if I want to carve round strings or flat strings. If it should be pleather(plastic/leather) look or the real leather look. 
I guess I shouldnt over think this but I try to look at every aspect of the project before I begin.
Good luck to all that challenge themselves with this project.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *The Curriculum*
> 
> As I've never taught by correspondence before, I'm having to figure out guidelines as how best to do this to suit everyone involved. With 5 different countries and many different time zones (ain't that amazing in itself?!) questions and such could get quite overwhelming if this isn't systematic. So I thought it would be most appropriate to break down all of the sections into separate blogs, even if that section only requires a short time to complete.
> 
> ...


I'm chuckling at the rules and wonder how successful you will be at keeping the questions attached to the right sessions… 

Is that how big we are going to be carving?
I'll be going to the wood show on Friday to purchase my block of wood.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *The Curriculum*
> 
> As I've never taught by correspondence before, I'm having to figure out guidelines as how best to do this to suit everyone involved. With 5 different countries and many different time zones (ain't that amazing in itself?!) questions and such could get quite overwhelming if this isn't systematic. So I thought it would be most appropriate to break down all of the sections into separate blogs, even if that section only requires a short time to complete.
> 
> ...


No Deb, it is suggested you carve 1/2 the size of your shoe but I will discuss that at the beginning. Believe it or not, the smaller, the harder!

Reggie, this is going to be fun for me too, to see how everyone takes to carving. I love stuff like this - it's just hard to find so many kooks like me to participate. In the meantime, I'll be preparing the prizes!!!

Don, butternut is, I assume, a great carving wood too, I've just never used it. I hear it sands easier.

Jim, it's just my opinion but I think it would be more fun for the rest of the LJ's to see all of our creations for the first time at once. As I roughly know who is in, I think near the end, we can sign in as to our stage of completion and get ready to take over the LJ's airways on one "really big shoe" day!

Grizzman…start your engines!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *The Curriculum*
> 
> As I've never taught by correspondence before, I'm having to figure out guidelines as how best to do this to suit everyone involved. With 5 different countries and many different time zones (ain't that amazing in itself?!) questions and such could get quite overwhelming if this isn't systematic. So I thought it would be most appropriate to break down all of the sections into separate blogs, even if that section only requires a short time to complete.
> 
> ...


I wondered at the size .. figuring that smaller was indeed more difficult.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

jordan said:


> *The Curriculum*
> 
> As I've never taught by correspondence before, I'm having to figure out guidelines as how best to do this to suit everyone involved. With 5 different countries and many different time zones (ain't that amazing in itself?!) questions and such could get quite overwhelming if this isn't systematic. So I thought it would be most appropriate to break down all of the sections into separate blogs, even if that section only requires a short time to complete.
> 
> ...


Those shoes are adorable! I think my cat may be able to fit them. Now I'll have to carve him a set of stilletto army boots to match the pair he has worn out when he walks over me at night.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *The Curriculum*
> 
> As I've never taught by correspondence before, I'm having to figure out guidelines as how best to do this to suit everyone involved. With 5 different countries and many different time zones (ain't that amazing in itself?!) questions and such could get quite overwhelming if this isn't systematic. So I thought it would be most appropriate to break down all of the sections into separate blogs, even if that section only requires a short time to complete.
> 
> ...


Are you saying you might be interested in the challenge? Hmmmm?


----------



## manilaboy (Aug 17, 2007)

jordan said:


> *The Curriculum*
> 
> As I've never taught by correspondence before, I'm having to figure out guidelines as how best to do this to suit everyone involved. With 5 different countries and many different time zones (ain't that amazing in itself?!) questions and such could get quite overwhelming if this isn't systematic. So I thought it would be most appropriate to break down all of the sections into separate blogs, even if that section only requires a short time to complete.
> 
> ...


Heck! I think I've got it made if I can get my shoe to somehow look like a shoe 

I think the challenge is on you Jordan. I am no artist much less a carver. I admire your courage and determination to take this on.

Rico


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

jordan said:


> *The Curriculum*
> 
> As I've never taught by correspondence before, I'm having to figure out guidelines as how best to do this to suit everyone involved. With 5 different countries and many different time zones (ain't that amazing in itself?!) questions and such could get quite overwhelming if this isn't systematic. So I thought it would be most appropriate to break down all of the sections into separate blogs, even if that section only requires a short time to complete.
> 
> ...


Great shoes Jordan
And this you put on the end "Don't get overwhelmed, don't drop out and try to remind yourself as I do at 4 a.m., Rome wasn't built in a day! Thanx Teach!!!!!! very applicable!


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

jordan said:


> *The Curriculum*
> 
> As I've never taught by correspondence before, I'm having to figure out guidelines as how best to do this to suit everyone involved. With 5 different countries and many different time zones (ain't that amazing in itself?!) questions and such could get quite overwhelming if this isn't systematic. So I thought it would be most appropriate to break down all of the sections into separate blogs, even if that section only requires a short time to complete.
> 
> ...


Jordan,
Here's the piece of butternut I have for the project.
It's been stored in my tool shed for about three years. I just cut this off the small log I had.










The hammer is included for scale.

ddwwb


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

jordan said:


> *The Curriculum*
> 
> As I've never taught by correspondence before, I'm having to figure out guidelines as how best to do this to suit everyone involved. With 5 different countries and many different time zones (ain't that amazing in itself?!) questions and such could get quite overwhelming if this isn't systematic. So I thought it would be most appropriate to break down all of the sections into separate blogs, even if that section only requires a short time to complete.
> 
> ...


well don i was getting excited for a minute…i was thinking you were doing a candy bar…lol well i guess that shows where my mind was…im going to use sassafras myself…might do a glue up of t types..just for some pizazz…


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

jordan said:


> *The Curriculum*
> 
> As I've never taught by correspondence before, I'm having to figure out guidelines as how best to do this to suit everyone involved. With 5 different countries and many different time zones (ain't that amazing in itself?!) questions and such could get quite overwhelming if this isn't systematic. So I thought it would be most appropriate to break down all of the sections into separate blogs, even if that section only requires a short time to complete.
> 
> ...


I have not been here that much lately and I have never carved a thing in my life, but I am intrigued by all this. I'd perhaps like to give it a shot but do not even know the wood that should be used, the size etc. Is there somewhere I can find this information?


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *The Curriculum*
> 
> As I've never taught by correspondence before, I'm having to figure out guidelines as how best to do this to suit everyone involved. With 5 different countries and many different time zones (ain't that amazing in itself?!) questions and such could get quite overwhelming if this isn't systematic. So I thought it would be most appropriate to break down all of the sections into separate blogs, even if that section only requires a short time to complete.
> 
> ...


Hi Allison, the wood is called basswood - it's basically a tight grained softwood - should be available at most hardwood specialty stores or from local carving clubs or supply places. To see the size you will need, check out the blog on creating a template - not more than 6"x3"x3" for the average running shoe as we are only working with 50% scale.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

*Please email me your shoe image*

Just so I am able to know what you mean when you have a specific problem, I would ask that each of you *email* me an image of the shoe you will be working on - some time this week. That way I can address your questions appropriately and help you adjust from the shoe I will be working on. Please include your screen name. I will catalogue each for quick reference.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Please email me your shoe image*
> 
> Just so I am able to know what you mean when you have a specific problem, I would ask that each of you *email* me an image of the shoe you will be working on - some time this week. That way I can address your questions appropriately and help you adjust from the shoe I will be working on. Please include your screen name. I will catalogue each for quick reference.











Did you also want me to PM this photo or is this sufficient?

Don


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Please email me your shoe image*
> 
> Just so I am able to know what you mean when you have a specific problem, I would ask that each of you *email* me an image of the shoe you will be working on - some time this week. That way I can address your questions appropriately and help you adjust from the shoe I will be working on. Please include your screen name. I will catalogue each for quick reference.


If you could email that to my email link, that would be great, Don.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Please email me your shoe image*
> 
> Just so I am able to know what you mean when you have a specific problem, I would ask that each of you *email* me an image of the shoe you will be working on - some time this week. That way I can address your questions appropriately and help you adjust from the shoe I will be working on. Please include your screen name. I will catalogue each for quick reference.


Jordan, I emailed my pic to you….hopefully it will get there ok.

I was wondering? Do we have to carve the holes in the soles and toes? LOL….or the cracks and tears in the leather…....ROFL. As I keep telling my better half when she tells me to get a new pair - these are comfortable…broken in….and still have a bit of leather left (somewhere).

Looking forward to Friday…...hope you are getting along with your dremel shoe…looking forward to the video if you can share it here.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Please email me your shoe image*
> 
> Just so I am able to know what you mean when you have a specific problem, I would ask that each of you *email* me an image of the shoe you will be working on - some time this week. That way I can address your questions appropriately and help you adjust from the shoe I will be working on. Please include your screen name. I will catalogue each for quick reference.


Reg, it was received, I emailed you back - it's just fine. Holes? Well, if you don't follow my instructions, the whole thing might possibly look like the most worn shoe known to man!


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Please email me your shoe image*
> 
> Just so I am able to know what you mean when you have a specific problem, I would ask that each of you *email* me an image of the shoe you will be working on - some time this week. That way I can address your questions appropriately and help you adjust from the shoe I will be working on. Please include your screen name. I will catalogue each for quick reference.


Hi, Jordan!

I will be emailing my shoe to you soon. I have a kind of grubby one that has what I call 'character' that I may try. It is the one I measured for you anyway. I figure that if the model looks grubby, then the teacher won't notice a couple slips of the Dremel (ha, ha!)

My bits shipped today and I should get them in a day or so. I got a scare because they showed the 1/4" dia. measurement on three of them meaning the diameter of the heads of the bits. I thought that I ordered the wrong ones because I thought it was the shaft measurement. I was a hair away from having to send them back (they aren't even here yet!) and reordering the right ones and paying shipping on all of this when we discovered the measurement was for the head and not the shaft. Whew! I was relieved! I thought I would have to play catch up with everyone!

But all is well and I will get the picture of it to you soon. Thanks again for the class! This could be the start of lots of other fun things to make!

Sheila


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Please email me your shoe image*
> 
> Just so I am able to know what you mean when you have a specific problem, I would ask that each of you *email* me an image of the shoe you will be working on - some time this week. That way I can address your questions appropriately and help you adjust from the shoe I will be working on. Please include your screen name. I will catalogue each for quick reference.


Jordan and all of you, I won't be participating on this because I have just too much going on in my shop and at work, not to mention that my family will be on vacation in the Smoky Mountains when this will be due. However, I do wish all of you the best and hope that you all learn a lot. Jordan, perhaps if you do another one then I can participate then. Good luck to all of you on your shoes. I'll probably be a lurker whenever I can.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Please email me your shoe image*
> 
> Just so I am able to know what you mean when you have a specific problem, I would ask that each of you *email* me an image of the shoe you will be working on - some time this week. That way I can address your questions appropriately and help you adjust from the shoe I will be working on. Please include your screen name. I will catalogue each for quick reference.


Hey, no problem, I'm sure the blog will be retrievable for some time for those hobbyists who want to do something on their own time.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

*Get ready, get set*

Just two days left until the Great Lumberjocks Shoe Challenge 2010 begins. Laura and I have been working and reworking the blogs for understandability and thoroughness.

I'll let you know now that you all have Martin's blessing and I appreciate his acknowledgement and positive support for the journey you are all about to embark on. He wanted you to know that he will be selecting 3 random completed shoe artists to receive a Lumberjocks t-shirt. I'm going to hit some of the vendors up at the woodworking show for some additional prizes, as well as the prizes that are transpiring in the Jordan workshop.

I have received images of most of your shoes, which is why the blog series will be based on a typical type shoe/running shoe shape. A boot contains the basic shoe shape with just a little more added on so I think the majority of the blog will apply to the boot carvers. If you have chosen something totally away from the basic shoe shape, my worry is that much of the blog will not pertain to your shoe style. So, I encourage you, for this first attempt at something so new to you, try to be practical, although practicality has never been my own strong point. You may wish to change your mind on your selection upon seeing the first tutorial and at that point it is surely early enough to do so.

The first two blogs are set to appear at 00:01 a.m. October 1st for convenience to our overseas persons. Follow the instructions on each and ask away or simply post with the word DONE. That way I can sort of keep tabs on how everyone is doing. Remember, work at your own pace but with the 4-6 week period in mind and don't get intimidated as new blogs appear when you're still working on the first. The deadline may change if you are all ahead of schedule.

If you haven't noticed, I'm very anal when it comes to my art and I think the blogs will reflect this. But variety is the spice of life and even I will appreciate your own artistic spin on things. To be quite honest, I do not follow all of the steps when I carve a shoe, however, when teaching a variety of people including those who have never picked up a piece of carving wood in their lives, I want to be as thorough as possible. As this is the first time I've done something like this, I hope my blogs will be clear and explanatory.

Good luck my enthusiastic students, see you in a few days.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Get ready, get set*
> 
> Just two days left until the Great Lumberjocks Shoe Challenge 2010 begins. Laura and I have been working and reworking the blogs for understandability and thoroughness.
> 
> ...


oh goodie goodie….well if you can imagine this..this virtual expression…the grizzman ..is all dolled up in his red attire…and setting a very large red apple on the teachers desk….....i shall sashay back to my work bench…and wait for the flag to drop..lol .and wait for the word …GO….......let the dust fly, let your carving eye see…may we all do our best…lets us all be happy….a shoe we will make…with jordan as our guide…may we show our teacher…we do this with pride….......


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Get ready, get set*
> 
> Just two days left until the Great Lumberjocks Shoe Challenge 2010 begins. Laura and I have been working and reworking the blogs for understandability and thoroughness.
> 
> ...


Getting so close I can taste it. Have my rotary fired up…bits and collets in the lazy susan…everything is set out on the workbench next to my vise - including the dust collector…...got a nice piece of basswood ready for the pattern..hmmm…where is the shoe….err..I'm wearing it…ooops…guess I will have to hoist my foot on to the bench for measurements…LOL

I am stressing on whether I will be able to keep up….and I wouldn't worry too much about your blogs, Jordan…folks will ask questions if they don't understand - I know I will.

Thanks to Martin for his support…the many other supporters (including the LJ's that will be following along in spirit) and to the other participants….I'll bet we will need help from each other for sure.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Get ready, get set*
> 
> Just two days left until the Great Lumberjocks Shoe Challenge 2010 begins. Laura and I have been working and reworking the blogs for understandability and thoroughness.
> 
> ...


the excitement is mounting.
and, no, I don't have the shoe selected yet.. and my carving bits haven't arrived yet.. and I won't get my piece of wood until Friday… 
I'm one of the "non-carving" (non-woodworking, really) participants so perhaps that fact that I haven't picked out my shoe yet is an indication of some dread and fear


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Get ready, get set*
> 
> Just two days left until the Great Lumberjocks Shoe Challenge 2010 begins. Laura and I have been working and reworking the blogs for understandability and thoroughness.
> 
> ...


Trepidation but excited.

I will have to wear different shoes in the shop as the one I'm doing is the left one of my usual pair (doh!)


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Get ready, get set*
> 
> Just two days left until the Great Lumberjocks Shoe Challenge 2010 begins. Laura and I have been working and reworking the blogs for understandability and thoroughness.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Jordan! And thanks to lumberjocks for archiving this . We are all winners this time.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Get ready, get set*
> 
> Just two days left until the Great Lumberjocks Shoe Challenge 2010 begins. Laura and I have been working and reworking the blogs for understandability and thoroughness.
> 
> ...


Ms DebbieP - I am on your schedule! I am still waiting for my bits and wood… However, I did pick a shoe so I made the 'commitment'. I hope everything arrives in time! Maybe I will hear soon I hope. I got notice the bits shipped from Ottawa yesterday and I should be getting the wook soon!


----------



## AaronMcCain (Aug 17, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Get ready, get set*
> 
> Just two days left until the Great Lumberjocks Shoe Challenge 2010 begins. Laura and I have been working and reworking the blogs for understandability and thoroughness.
> 
> ...


The shoe I picked actually belongs to my teenage son. Since he has now outgrown it, it can sit on my work bench for the next few weeks without the risk of walking off. I've picked up my chunk of basswood and still need to evaluate the dremel bits that I own and the ones that I may need to pick up, but I have a Home Depot gift card to help with that as the project moves along. I'm looking forward to the tutorials.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Get ready, get set*
> 
> Just two days left until the Great Lumberjocks Shoe Challenge 2010 begins. Laura and I have been working and reworking the blogs for understandability and thoroughness.
> 
> ...


Good for you scrollgirl…

I think I made my commitment way back when I "coerced" Jordan into following through with his idea about a shoe carving tutorial ... kinda hard to back out now.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Get ready, get set*
> 
> Just two days left until the Great Lumberjocks Shoe Challenge 2010 begins. Laura and I have been working and reworking the blogs for understandability and thoroughness.
> 
> ...


I just got my mail.. guess what arrived? Yup.. got my bits.

Bits .. check
wood … not yet
shoe-- not yet…


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Get ready, get set*
> 
> Just two days left until the Great Lumberjocks Shoe Challenge 2010 begins. Laura and I have been working and reworking the blogs for understandability and thoroughness.
> 
> ...


One down. Two to go.


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Get ready, get set*
> 
> Just two days left until the Great Lumberjocks Shoe Challenge 2010 begins. Laura and I have been working and reworking the blogs for understandability and thoroughness.
> 
> ...


So looking forward to this….
let the count down begin and the muscles and tools warming up.


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Get ready, get set*
> 
> Just two days left until the Great Lumberjocks Shoe Challenge 2010 begins. Laura and I have been working and reworking the blogs for understandability and thoroughness.
> 
> ...


I won't be able to join in on this fun.
It's too busy for me this time of year.
So much to do and so little time…
Who ever started me on this Bow Hunting….Should have warned me. Christmas is almost here.
Rabbit cages, mirrors, drawer chest, toy boxes, Dinning room table, rolling pins, cutting boards…And play volleyball two nights a week…..

I will enjoy watching everyone elses fruits of labor.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Get ready, get set*
> 
> Just two days left until the Great Lumberjocks Shoe Challenge 2010 begins. Laura and I have been working and reworking the blogs for understandability and thoroughness.
> 
> ...


Jordan is that 00:01 am your time or GMT? If its yours how far behind, in hours, are you?


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Get ready, get set*
> 
> Just two days left until the Great Lumberjocks Shoe Challenge 2010 begins. Laura and I have been working and reworking the blogs for understandability and thoroughness.
> 
> ...


Martyn, that would be Eastern Daylight time which I believe is GMT - 4? So for everyone who doesn't know tie zones, just wait for 1 minute after some hour on Friday, LOL!


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Get ready, get set*
> 
> Just two days left until the Great Lumberjocks Shoe Challenge 2010 begins. Laura and I have been working and reworking the blogs for understandability and thoroughness.
> 
> ...


Shoe - Check!
Wood - BIG CHECK!! (Thank you Jordan - I got it!!)
Bits - Due today or tomorrow . . . . . .

Ladies and Gentlemen - Start your Dremels!!!!!

Sheila


----------



## AaronMcCain (Aug 17, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Get ready, get set*
> 
> Just two days left until the Great Lumberjocks Shoe Challenge 2010 begins. Laura and I have been working and reworking the blogs for understandability and thoroughness.
> 
> ...


Living on the West Coast of the United States means that I may not have even gone to bed on Thursday before 00:01am Friday morning rolls around for most of you. As always, I'll be the last to know. Or I may be the first to know and start tonight (Thursday) after 9:01pm.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Get ready, get set*
> 
> Just two days left until the Great Lumberjocks Shoe Challenge 2010 begins. Laura and I have been working and reworking the blogs for understandability and thoroughness.
> 
> ...


This should be cool Jordon I look forward to this blog big time.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Get ready, get set*
> 
> Just two days left until the Great Lumberjocks Shoe Challenge 2010 begins. Laura and I have been working and reworking the blogs for understandability and thoroughness.
> 
> ...


Yes, Aaron, that's about right because it will be 10:01 here in Alberta - but don't worry or stress, it's not a race. Did you get your basswood?


----------



## AaronMcCain (Aug 17, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Get ready, get set*
> 
> Just two days left until the Great Lumberjocks Shoe Challenge 2010 begins. Laura and I have been working and reworking the blogs for understandability and thoroughness.
> 
> ...


I'm not worried or stressed. I'm actually excited that I get to start tonight! I did get my basswood. I think I got a steal of a deal. A 4in x 4in x 9in chunk for about $5. I'm not going to complain.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

*Class is in session - Creating a template*

Good morning class and welcome to the Great Lumberjocks Shoe Challenge 2010! 
When I teach, I abide by the philosophy that nobody knows nothin' about nothin'. That way I am thorough. However, if you have the knowledge or experience, feel free to cut corners as you wish.

Let's get started!

Just to make it difficult, I would like to include all of the aspects of a proper shoe carving, including the laces, so please tie a bow on your shoe and lightly tape it to the sides so there are no thin pieces jutting up or away from the shoe. Also, if the tongue drops into the shoe, stuff it with paper to retain it's shape while handling.

1. Place your shoe on a piece of paper ( or a ream if you're Grizzman.) Using a square, line up the front and back of the longest sections.










2.Draw around your shoe at the widest points.










*Remember, there are areas that are wider than the sole, do not overlook these.* Some shoe bodies extend well beyond the sole in various areas, use your 'powers of observation' to determine these. Mine extends only above the arch area.










You will end up with something like this:










3. Now draw specifically around the sole only so that you will see a definite difference between the size of the sole and the size of the shoe body.










*Do not* tip your shoe to draw around the toe because the bend in the shoe will lengthen your overall measurement. We will deal with the bend later.










4.Draw an approx 1/8" outline around your entire shape. This will decrease once we reduce your picture but will give you some extra boo-boo wood. Personally, I find it easier to free hand draw by using dashes but that's up to you.










5. On the arch side of your shoe image, draw a solid line connecting the ball of the shoe to the heel - this line will be the edge of your wood block.
- then 2" in, draw a second solid line - this will be a register line. (NOT a centre line.)
- lastly, draw a third solid line on the widest part of the shoe image, parallel with the first line you drew.










The outside lines will be the width of your wood block guides.

6.You now have enough of a shape to manipulate with your computer, scanner, photocopier or freehand if you choose.
Reduce this image 50% using the outside lines as your measuring guide to see if you are accurate - ie. 4.50" =2.25" 
You will now have an accurate overall template image.










7. Extend your lines to square it all and the inside of these lines will be the length and width of your wood block. Mine is 6" x 2.5"










8. You do not have to go through the whole process to determine the height of your image. Simply measure the highest point, divide by 2 and add about 1/16" for boo-boo wood.










My basswood block is now ready to be cut to 6"(L) x 2.5"(W) x 2.375"(H). (But don't cut it yet!)
Note: I use the end grain pointed at the heel and toe, not side to side.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Class is in session - Creating a template*
> 
> Good morning class and welcome to the Great Lumberjocks Shoe Challenge 2010!
> When I teach, I abide by the philosophy that nobody knows nothin' about nothin'. That way I am thorough. However, if you have the knowledge or experience, feel free to cut corners as you wish.
> ...


Ha ha Jordan, I love the first picture! Very becoming, I think lots of guys will be proposing!!!! ;-) Great first steps.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Class is in session - Creating a template*
> 
> Good morning class and welcome to the Great Lumberjocks Shoe Challenge 2010!
> When I teach, I abide by the philosophy that nobody knows nothin' about nothin'. That way I am thorough. However, if you have the knowledge or experience, feel free to cut corners as you wish.
> ...


very cool Jordon. great blog. can't wait to see more. I'm going to try this technique on my pick up truck. where can I find some bass wood 10ft long and 6ft thick LOL
BTW
nice dress


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Class is in session - Creating a template*
> 
> Good morning class and welcome to the Great Lumberjocks Shoe Challenge 2010!
> When I teach, I abide by the philosophy that nobody knows nothin' about nothin'. That way I am thorough. However, if you have the knowledge or experience, feel free to cut corners as you wish.
> ...


Wish I had time to work along, but I'll get back to it


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Class is in session - Creating a template*
> 
> Good morning class and welcome to the Great Lumberjocks Shoe Challenge 2010!
> When I teach, I abide by the philosophy that nobody knows nothin' about nothin'. That way I am thorough. However, if you have the knowledge or experience, feel free to cut corners as you wish.
> ...


Hey cutie, whatcha doing Saturday night? Just love those big busted teachers.


----------



## AaronMcCain (Aug 17, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Class is in session - Creating a template*
> 
> Good morning class and welcome to the Great Lumberjocks Shoe Challenge 2010!
> When I teach, I abide by the philosophy that nobody knows nothin' about nothin'. That way I am thorough. However, if you have the knowledge or experience, feel free to cut corners as you wish.
> ...


One question on your last note, how critical is the grain alignment? The chunk of basswood I have was the end of a longer board, so the grain will run across the short axis of the shoe.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Class is in session - Creating a template*
> 
> Good morning class and welcome to the Great Lumberjocks Shoe Challenge 2010!
> When I teach, I abide by the philosophy that nobody knows nothin' about nothin'. That way I am thorough. However, if you have the knowledge or experience, feel free to cut corners as you wish.
> ...


Aaron, it just means that you won't be working with the grain for the better part of the shoe but I've had to do both ways before for various different pieces so it won't make a whole lot of difference.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Class is in session - Creating a template*
> 
> Good morning class and welcome to the Great Lumberjocks Shoe Challenge 2010!
> When I teach, I abide by the philosophy that nobody knows nothin' about nothin'. That way I am thorough. However, if you have the knowledge or experience, feel free to cut corners as you wish.
> ...


you look like my second grade teacher! 
I'm afraid.. very afraid!

Great tutorial. Makes me feel much more comfortable with this challenge-you are very thorough and this girl don't know nothin' about nothin'!

In a few hours I'll be buying my piece of wood and then I guess I will definitely have to choose my shoe  (Yes, still procrastinating).


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Class is in session - Creating a template*
> 
> Good morning class and welcome to the Great Lumberjocks Shoe Challenge 2010!
> When I teach, I abide by the philosophy that nobody knows nothin' about nothin'. That way I am thorough. However, if you have the knowledge or experience, feel free to cut corners as you wish.
> ...


I didn't even have my morning coffee when I opened this email thread and I don't think I need any this morning! I must say, your dress is* almost* a pretty as Grizzmans! I will tell you - you know how to get the student's attention alright!

What excellent instructions! If this is any indication of what is to come, it really looks possible! I'm with MsDebbieP. I feel a lot better already! Thanks so much for doing this again. It's going to be FUN!

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Class is in session - Creating a template*
> 
> Good morning class and welcome to the Great Lumberjocks Shoe Challenge 2010!
> When I teach, I abide by the philosophy that nobody knows nothin' about nothin'. That way I am thorough. However, if you have the knowledge or experience, feel free to cut corners as you wish.
> ...


Did you know my Gran' Jordan. You have her down to a tee in that picture!

p.s. I notice that you are using a left shoe. Sinister!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Class is in session - Creating a template*
> 
> Good morning class and welcome to the Great Lumberjocks Shoe Challenge 2010!
> When I teach, I abide by the philosophy that nobody knows nothin' about nothin'. That way I am thorough. However, if you have the knowledge or experience, feel free to cut corners as you wish.
> ...


Great tutorial, Jordan. It is well written and your picture documentation is self explanatory. Despite having never done any carving I can easily follow what is going on in the tutorial.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Class is in session - Creating a template*
> 
> Good morning class and welcome to the Great Lumberjocks Shoe Challenge 2010!
> When I teach, I abide by the philosophy that nobody knows nothin' about nothin'. That way I am thorough. However, if you have the knowledge or experience, feel free to cut corners as you wish.
> ...


Geeze teach…you missed out on the cross dress challenge….the grizz woulda had a run for his money there.

Great start out….I already see where I have been going astray on setting up my blanks…..I've been working the steps backwards more or less….starting with the shortest spans and working towards the bigger…Your method makes it alot less measurement intensive….I will have to check my basswood when I get home from work and see which way the grain is aligned…since basswood has such tight grains….it is hard to tell on the clear stuff - even on the cut section…I've taken to rubbing a bit of pencil (alchohol works too) on mine to see the grain direction.

Wow…we have some early birds here….I just got to this blog a bit ago…yet Bearpie and Jim had their answers up 12 & 11 hours before mine….catch them worms earlybirds….LOL (I do have a bit of excuse - my dog ate my computer monitor?)


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

jordan said:


> *Class is in session - Creating a template*
> 
> Good morning class and welcome to the Great Lumberjocks Shoe Challenge 2010!
> When I teach, I abide by the philosophy that nobody knows nothin' about nothin'. That way I am thorough. However, if you have the knowledge or experience, feel free to cut corners as you wish.
> ...


Jordon: This has been a hetic week. I've not picked my shoes or my wood.

First day and I'm already behing.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Class is in session - Creating a template*
> 
> Good morning class and welcome to the Great Lumberjocks Shoe Challenge 2010!
> When I teach, I abide by the philosophy that nobody knows nothin' about nothin'. That way I am thorough. However, if you have the knowledge or experience, feel free to cut corners as you wish.
> ...


Detention already for Karson!
I must not be tardy
I must not be tardy
I must not be tardy


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Class is in session - Creating a template*
> 
> Good morning class and welcome to the Great Lumberjocks Shoe Challenge 2010!
> When I teach, I abide by the philosophy that nobody knows nothin' about nothin'. That way I am thorough. However, if you have the knowledge or experience, feel free to cut corners as you wish.
> ...


phew.. I'm so glad I got my picture in this morning!!

AND I got my wood this morning as well.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Class is in session - Creating a template*
> 
> Good morning class and welcome to the Great Lumberjocks Shoe Challenge 2010!
> When I teach, I abide by the philosophy that nobody knows nothin' about nothin'. That way I am thorough. However, if you have the knowledge or experience, feel free to cut corners as you wish.
> ...


Huu frau Straker it seems to bee more dangerus to bee in your classroom
than in the mad Proffessors from U.K. with his ********************tistick
not that I´m patisipate but if you allow I´ll gladly follow from the sideline

have a great weekend
Dennis


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Class is in session - Creating a template*
> 
> Good morning class and welcome to the Great Lumberjocks Shoe Challenge 2010!
> When I teach, I abide by the philosophy that nobody knows nothin' about nothin'. That way I am thorough. However, if you have the knowledge or experience, feel free to cut corners as you wish.
> ...


Of course Dennis, you can be the school nurse and make people feel better with your humour when they are frustrated.


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Class is in session - Creating a template*
> 
> Good morning class and welcome to the Great Lumberjocks Shoe Challenge 2010!
> When I teach, I abide by the philosophy that nobody knows nothin' about nothin'. That way I am thorough. However, if you have the knowledge or experience, feel free to cut corners as you wish.
> ...


Great Tutorial "Miss Jordan".

I have already put pencil to paper and traced the shoe but typically got caught on this 'so called' time saving device called a *Computer!!!* (just to reduce it down)
Anyway today is a fresh day and looking forward in doing the next lesson.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Class is in session - Creating a template*
> 
> Good morning class and welcome to the Great Lumberjocks Shoe Challenge 2010!
> When I teach, I abide by the philosophy that nobody knows nothin' about nothin'. That way I am thorough. However, if you have the knowledge or experience, feel free to cut corners as you wish.
> ...


That's MRS Jordan to you, Theresa!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Class is in session - Creating a template*
> 
> Good morning class and welcome to the Great Lumberjocks Shoe Challenge 2010!
> When I teach, I abide by the philosophy that nobody knows nothin' about nothin'. That way I am thorough. However, if you have the knowledge or experience, feel free to cut corners as you wish.
> ...


) Thank´s


----------



## revieck (Dec 29, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Class is in session - Creating a template*
> 
> Good morning class and welcome to the Great Lumberjocks Shoe Challenge 2010!
> When I teach, I abide by the philosophy that nobody knows nothin' about nothin'. That way I am thorough. However, if you have the knowledge or experience, feel free to cut corners as you wish.
> ...


Jordan, I did'nt signup for the class,but this is going to be worth following along!.... Is it just me or does Jordan looks a heck of a lot like his Mom?  This is already fun!!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Class is in session - Creating a template*
> 
> Good morning class and welcome to the Great Lumberjocks Shoe Challenge 2010!
> When I teach, I abide by the philosophy that nobody knows nothin' about nothin'. That way I am thorough. However, if you have the knowledge or experience, feel free to cut corners as you wish.
> ...


I'm not in, because, as much as I would like to have a Jordan carving (even as mentioned previously, the armpit of a warshirt), I'd be cheating! It's way too easy to make a shoe half as long as my regular shoe-it'd be over 6" long which would hardly be fair. Plus, Brunhilde in the first photo scared the h.e.-double hockey sticks out of me- reminds of my second grade teacher, less the smile. 8^O


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Class is in session - Creating a template*
> 
> Good morning class and welcome to the Great Lumberjocks Shoe Challenge 2010!
> When I teach, I abide by the philosophy that nobody knows nothin' about nothin'. That way I am thorough. However, if you have the knowledge or experience, feel free to cut corners as you wish.
> ...


ya know your lucky im not a jealous man…that outfit your wearing doesn't even come close to my outfit…..your school marm all the way….now me…when the guys see me…they wanna dance…...ye haw….when they see you….its nose to the wall and cheating going through there heads…lol….....what a great way to start the school year…i still would have given you the apple…might sweeten up your grouchy disposition…lol…..grizman


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Class is in session - Creating a template*
> 
> Good morning class and welcome to the Great Lumberjocks Shoe Challenge 2010!
> When I teach, I abide by the philosophy that nobody knows nothin' about nothin'. That way I am thorough. However, if you have the knowledge or experience, feel free to cut corners as you wish.
> ...


GM - Don't try to butter me up or I'll make you CHEW off that excess wood!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Class is in session - Creating a template*
> 
> Good morning class and welcome to the Great Lumberjocks Shoe Challenge 2010!
> When I teach, I abide by the philosophy that nobody knows nothin' about nothin'. That way I am thorough. However, if you have the knowledge or experience, feel free to cut corners as you wish.
> ...


Jordan - done.

One small question though. As my shoe is old and worn there is overlap in the area opposite the instep as well. I have drawn the dotted line to include this. Is this correct? See attached ( the inner, solid, line is the sole of the shoe).


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Class is in session - Creating a template*
> 
> Good morning class and welcome to the Great Lumberjocks Shoe Challenge 2010!
> When I teach, I abide by the philosophy that nobody knows nothin' about nothin'. That way I am thorough. However, if you have the knowledge or experience, feel free to cut corners as you wish.
> ...


Martyn, that's perfect and I'm glad you caught that extra bit of overhang. I looked at your shoe picture and I see what you were talking about. Excellent job!


----------



## bruwno (Aug 19, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Class is in session - Creating a template*
> 
> Good morning class and welcome to the Great Lumberjocks Shoe Challenge 2010!
> When I teach, I abide by the philosophy that nobody knows nothin' about nothin'. That way I am thorough. However, if you have the knowledge or experience, feel free to cut corners as you wish.
> ...


so far, so good, done


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

*Measuring and cutting your block*

Part A.
1. You may now cut your wood into the proper dimensions, labelling the *TOP* and the *INSIDE*. After cutting, I sand mine lightly for a good drawing surface.










2. Scissor cut the outside of the template but do not contour the *inside* line.










3. Lay the template on the *TOP* of your block, matching the inside line with the *inside edge* of your block.
With a square, mark your centre register line on both front and back of the block.










4.Draw around the template.










5. You may now saw the contoured edges only. The reason I leave a solid edge is for cutting the side view on a stable base. It's easier to carve the inside contours later with our Dremels.










6. Now that you have shaped one side, you may scissor cut the entire template and lay it reversed on the *BOTTOM*. You will have to see through your paper to match up your register lines.
Draw around the entire shape.










7. Now scissor cut the excess shoe body from the template and retrace just the sole. Don't forget to add a few boo-boo wood dashes.










Part B

8. I'd now like you to cut a strip of paper about 1/2" wide and about 8-10" long. THis is so much more useful than a ruler., and no having to use a calculator to split 1/16" etc.


You are all doing a left shoe. Don asked me if I was left handed - on the contrary - But most people process information from left to right. If you draw a circle counter clockwise, you too will find it easier to do a left shoe.

9. Lay your paper strip on the toe area of your original shoe, that is the flattest and before the rise.
Make a pencil line on the strip at the tip of the toe.










10. Fold that section of paper in half (voila 50%!) and pencil in the fold line.
Use the paper to mark some distance points on your wood block. You can eyeball it or use any measuring device you choose, I find the paper method to be easy and accurate.
I usually mark it on top then use my square to draw down the side. Working with curves can get weird.










11.Repeat the process measure the height of the same area.(Remember, it's the highest point we're interested in.)










12. Now measure (with your paper) from your first point to the highest part of the foot hole-the tongue end.
Fold the paper in half and mark the point from which you will draw a slanted line.

13. At this point, you will have to add about 1/8" thickness for your laces and more for your knot. Not all laces start at the same points of the show but the rise is the same for most basic shoe styles..
I used my little paper to accurately place my knot.










14. Just for one final measurement, use your paper to make sure that the remainder of the wood is 1/2 of what you haven't measured on your real shoe. If it isn't, adjust now!

15. You may now saw cut your block of wood with the flat(inside) down. And if you're very careful, you can nip off the toe and heel contours from the inside - it will save a lot of dust later.










If you are carving a boot, you will have to make one more vertical line to the top of your laces from the top of the instep that we have created from the shoe.

Congratulations, your shoe is now ready to carve!


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Measuring and cutting your block*
> 
> Part A.
> 1. You may now cut your wood into the proper dimensions, labelling the *TOP* and the *INSIDE*. After cutting, I sand mine lightly for a good drawing surface.
> ...


Great stuff, Jordan! This will be very fun to learn along with, even though I'm *way* too busy to try it myself this month.


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Measuring and cutting your block*
> 
> Part A.
> 1. You may now cut your wood into the proper dimensions, labelling the *TOP* and the *INSIDE*. After cutting, I sand mine lightly for a good drawing surface.
> ...


Hi Jordan.

Wild how-to blog my friend. Like Gary, I'm otherwise committed this month, but intend to follow this with interest and hope to carve my own when time permits.

Thank you for the highly interesting write up.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Measuring and cutting your block*
> 
> Part A.
> 1. You may now cut your wood into the proper dimensions, labelling the *TOP* and the *INSIDE*. After cutting, I sand mine lightly for a good drawing surface.
> ...


This will be one of the most challenging parts for me, as (sigh) I don't have access to a band saw. But I am already thinking and figuring a way to get to this point. I didn't even think of that when starting. I am sure I will come up with something though. 

Sheila


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Measuring and cutting your block*
> 
> Part A.
> 1. You may now cut your wood into the proper dimensions, labelling the *TOP* and the *INSIDE*. After cutting, I sand mine lightly for a good drawing surface.
> ...


it already looks like a shoe!!


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Measuring and cutting your block*
> 
> Part A.
> 1. You may now cut your wood into the proper dimensions, labelling the *TOP* and the *INSIDE*. After cutting, I sand mine lightly for a good drawing surface.
> ...


I was thinking the same MsDebbieP! (are we done yet?)


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Measuring and cutting your block*
> 
> Part A.
> 1. You may now cut your wood into the proper dimensions, labelling the *TOP* and the *INSIDE*. After cutting, I sand mine lightly for a good drawing surface.
> ...


While I'm not doing the shoe challenge, it is still a joy to follow along with your lessons. Thanks for sharing your skills with the rest of us.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Measuring and cutting your block*
> 
> Part A.
> 1. You may now cut your wood into the proper dimensions, labelling the *TOP* and the *INSIDE*. After cutting, I sand mine lightly for a good drawing surface.
> ...


great blog! I cant wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Measuring and cutting your block*
> 
> Part A.
> 1. You may now cut your wood into the proper dimensions, labelling the *TOP* and the *INSIDE*. After cutting, I sand mine lightly for a good drawing surface.
> ...


I'm a size 10.5, and I like brown. I'll give you my shipping address when they're done.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Measuring and cutting your block*
> 
> Part A.
> 1. You may now cut your wood into the proper dimensions, labelling the *TOP* and the *INSIDE*. After cutting, I sand mine lightly for a good drawing surface.
> ...


Wow, this is great stuff Jordan. This should be retitled the shoe carving challenge for dummies (from the book series - those are great books for folks like me). The directions are really clear and easy to follow.

Scrollgirl…If I was closer I would be more then happy to lend a bandsaw to you (I have two of them in my shop right now)....but a scroll saw or a jig saw should work also (since we are doing 50%?) Or if the blank is too thick…cut as deep around the lines as you can and finish the cut with a coping or keyhole saw. I have a friend that cuts alot of his smaller stuff out with a reciprocating saw (he does turnings…but the method of cutting curves etc. is the same).


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Measuring and cutting your block*
> 
> Part A.
> 1. You may now cut your wood into the proper dimensions, labelling the *TOP* and the *INSIDE*. After cutting, I sand mine lightly for a good drawing surface.
> ...


Scrollgirl…can your scroll saw work for this? I'm not familiar with how they work. Is there someone where you live - a machine shop perhaps, that can let you borrow theirs for a short time?
THanks Reggie - we posted at exactly the same time.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Measuring and cutting your block*
> 
> Part A.
> 1. You may now cut your wood into the proper dimensions, labelling the *TOP* and the *INSIDE*. After cutting, I sand mine lightly for a good drawing surface.
> ...


Thank you so much, ReggieK! You guys are great. I think I have a lead on a band saw and I am going to mosey over there and see if I can do it. You can all laugh, but I am not used to band saws - I like the little blades that are as thin as your hair! But I will give it the college try.

The block is too thick for the scroll saw, unfortunately. I never even thought of that. But hopefully the band saw I want to use is up to the task. I know it isn't used often. But where there is a will, there's a way.

I will let you know how I do. 

Sheila


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Measuring and cutting your block*
> 
> Part A.
> 1. You may now cut your wood into the proper dimensions, labelling the *TOP* and the *INSIDE*. After cutting, I sand mine lightly for a good drawing surface.
> ...


That's why I left a flat size for you to use as your base, Sheila, because if you try to cut a curved edge on a band saw, it can sometimes flip on you unless you strap it down. Just take it slow, the cuts are basic and not too lengthy.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

jordan said:


> *Measuring and cutting your block*
> 
> Part A.
> 1. You may now cut your wood into the proper dimensions, labelling the *TOP* and the *INSIDE*. After cutting, I sand mine lightly for a good drawing surface.
> ...


Great detqail Jordon. Now I'm 2 days behind.


----------



## AaronMcCain (Aug 17, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Measuring and cutting your block*
> 
> Part A.
> 1. You may now cut your wood into the proper dimensions, labelling the *TOP* and the *INSIDE*. After cutting, I sand mine lightly for a good drawing surface.
> ...


I think what you meant to say is that we *should* be doing the left shoe. I had step one all taken care of last night and was reading through step 2 when I discovered that I do draw circles counter-clockwise. So I made two templates last night! One for the right foot and a second for the left foot.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Measuring and cutting your block*
> 
> Part A.
> 1. You may now cut your wood into the proper dimensions, labelling the *TOP* and the *INSIDE*. After cutting, I sand mine lightly for a good drawing surface.
> ...


Well, there you go - if you get courageous - you can make a pair!
Glad the blogs are understandable for all.
I will probably get the third one up tonight or tomorrow but don't rush, it's just that I can't save more than one blog at a time without publishing it.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Measuring and cutting your block*
> 
> Part A.
> 1. You may now cut your wood into the proper dimensions, labelling the *TOP* and the *INSIDE*. After cutting, I sand mine lightly for a good drawing surface.
> ...


well im in ths same boat as sheila…well i would say i might bow out and watch you guys do this…but im going to try and do something different and see if i can still do this…if not i will let you know jordan…where there is a will there is away…


----------



## eli_adamit (May 24, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Measuring and cutting your block*
> 
> Part A.
> 1. You may now cut your wood into the proper dimensions, labelling the *TOP* and the *INSIDE*. After cutting, I sand mine lightly for a good drawing surface.
> ...


Jordan, very nice idea to do this tutorial. I would like to do it with all members but I'm in a middle of a very complicated project and I can't divide my thoughts and energy to more than the one project which I started already. I'm curious to see the whole proccess and the results and still. sorry that I can't attend this fun internet class.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Measuring and cutting your block*
> 
> Part A.
> 1. You may now cut your wood into the proper dimensions, labelling the *TOP* and the *INSIDE*. After cutting, I sand mine lightly for a good drawing surface.
> ...


Great Blog Jordon I hope to take this project on after I catch up with my blog and other projects that have been put off due to work away from the shop. This blog has super details and great step by step progression. Very nice photo work too. Thanks for sharing you great know how with us.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Measuring and cutting your block*
> 
> Part A.
> 1. You may now cut your wood into the proper dimensions, labelling the *TOP* and the *INSIDE*. After cutting, I sand mine lightly for a good drawing surface.
> ...


It's too bad so many are so busy with other things, I know how that is, but it sure gives me the experience just in case I ever want to add some tutorials to my book. Glad you're seeing it is explanatory enough.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Measuring and cutting your block*
> 
> Part A.
> 1. You may now cut your wood into the proper dimensions, labelling the *TOP* and the *INSIDE*. After cutting, I sand mine lightly for a good drawing surface.
> ...


of course all of these busy people may not be busy in the spring and maybe we can "nudge" them into making their shoe then!
oops there goes my cheerleading again


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Measuring and cutting your block*
> 
> Part A.
> 1. You may now cut your wood into the proper dimensions, labelling the *TOP* and the *INSIDE*. After cutting, I sand mine lightly for a good drawing surface.
> ...


SUCCESS!!! My block of wood looks (sort of) Just like yours, Jordan!!!! I just got back from my friends' and everything went according to plan  Your instructions are great and easy to follow. Now I am just waiting to receive my bits and I will be good to go. They should be here by Monday I hope. 

I am happy, happy, happy!!!! 

Sheila


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Measuring and cutting your block*
> 
> Part A.
> 1. You may now cut your wood into the proper dimensions, labelling the *TOP* and the *INSIDE*. After cutting, I sand mine lightly for a good drawing surface.
> ...


Bravo Sheila - and look how scared you felt. Bit by bit - no pun intended, and you will feel the same elation with every new fear overcome.
Deb, I'm sure once they see the finished shoes, there will be more takers again. I see we already have some drop-outs. {:c(


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Measuring and cutting your block*
> 
> Part A.
> 1. You may now cut your wood into the proper dimensions, labelling the *TOP* and the *INSIDE*. After cutting, I sand mine lightly for a good drawing surface.
> ...


The little band saw was not what I would call 'intimidating'! It was a Mastercraft 9" and rather cute. (We looked for the horsepower and couldn't find it - I figured it is "1 hoof"!) My partner did the cutting for me (it was at his dad's house) and we were lucky because it just barely accommodated the depth of the block! His dad makes great hobby planes that really fly and are really cool and only really has basic tools. But hey - I am not complaining and very grateful for the use of his saw! We showed him all your stuff and like everyone else, he was amazed.

Where there is a will, there is a way, I suppose. 
Sheila


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Measuring and cutting your block*
> 
> Part A.
> 1. You may now cut your wood into the proper dimensions, labelling the *TOP* and the *INSIDE*. After cutting, I sand mine lightly for a good drawing surface.
> ...


isn't this exciting, Sheila?? One step down…. ?? many more to go!


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Measuring and cutting your block*
> 
> Part A.
> 1. You may now cut your wood into the proper dimensions, labelling the *TOP* and the *INSIDE*. After cutting, I sand mine lightly for a good drawing surface.
> ...


It is, MsD! I have all kinds of things I would like to carve after that! Learning this will be so cool! 

Sheila


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Measuring and cutting your block*
> 
> Part A.
> 1. You may now cut your wood into the proper dimensions, labelling the *TOP* and the *INSIDE*. After cutting, I sand mine lightly for a good drawing surface.
> ...


Yep, it's a war shirt next - LOL! 
I'm working on Blog 3 today, it will be up by the end of this weekend.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Measuring and cutting your block*
> 
> Part A.
> 1. You may now cut your wood into the proper dimensions, labelling the *TOP* and the *INSIDE*. After cutting, I sand mine lightly for a good drawing surface.
> ...


Jordan.. I know it's frustrating… but hopefully us "die hards" will make it all worth while in the end


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Measuring and cutting your block*
> 
> Part A.
> 1. You may now cut your wood into the proper dimensions, labelling the *TOP* and the *INSIDE*. After cutting, I sand mine lightly for a good drawing surface.
> ...


oh Jordan you are TOOOOOO funny..


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Measuring and cutting your block*
> 
> Part A.
> 1. You may now cut your wood into the proper dimensions, labelling the *TOP* and the *INSIDE*. After cutting, I sand mine lightly for a good drawing surface.
> ...


Not frustrating at all, I never knew how I take for granted the steps it takes.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Measuring and cutting your block*
> 
> Part A.
> 1. You may now cut your wood into the proper dimensions, labelling the *TOP* and the *INSIDE*. After cutting, I sand mine lightly for a good drawing surface.
> ...


YIKES!!!! My shirt will look like it has already been to war - and LOST! LOL

One "Step" at a time- shoes first! 

Sheila


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Measuring and cutting your block*
> 
> Part A.
> 1. You may now cut your wood into the proper dimensions, labelling the *TOP* and the *INSIDE*. After cutting, I sand mine lightly for a good drawing surface.
> ...


I just said to Rick "wouldn't it be great if my shoe looks like a shoe when I'm done".. 
his response…
wait for it… wait for it… 
"It will always look like a shoe in my eyes"....... awwwwwww isn't he sweet! 

Glad to hear you are finding this rewarding for yourself Jordan … I always say that when you know "what" you do then you know "how" to use it to its best ability. I look forward to hearing about your "aha" moment-or maybe that was it - that much of the process is taken for granted.


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Measuring and cutting your block*
> 
> Part A.
> 1. You may now cut your wood into the proper dimensions, labelling the *TOP* and the *INSIDE*. After cutting, I sand mine lightly for a good drawing surface.
> ...


Well girls, while you were yabbering I was out trying to make sense of the shape of my boot!
Your instructions were great Jordan but I miscalculated the height (or didn't cut it off). Thankfully tho I figured it all out before I actually cut (as you may tell I failed maths!) 
Anyway I think my boot is going to plan! It looks different because I am assuming the height difference, from toe to bow. It is very steep.


----------



## Billinmich (Mar 8, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Measuring and cutting your block*
> 
> Part A.
> 1. You may now cut your wood into the proper dimensions, labelling the *TOP* and the *INSIDE*. After cutting, I sand mine lightly for a good drawing surface.
> ...


Waiting for next blog.I decided to do skates ,have them cut and ready for next step,blades are going to be a little channeling but hope I can succeed.I'm surprised with all you Canadians someone didn't pick skates,I heard you were born wearing a pair of Tacks.Like Theresa my math is not the best.Skates are small already so went with 75% of the skates.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Measuring and cutting your block*
> 
> Part A.
> 1. You may now cut your wood into the proper dimensions, labelling the *TOP* and the *INSIDE*. After cutting, I sand mine lightly for a good drawing surface.
> ...


funny Bill… very funny… maybe I should have started with a hockey stick!!


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Measuring and cutting your block*
> 
> Part A.
> 1. You may now cut your wood into the proper dimensions, labelling the *TOP* and the *INSIDE*. After cutting, I sand mine lightly for a good drawing surface.
> ...


Bill - while we're working on our sole, I guess you'll be working on your blade. When I did this carving, I did the blades as one with the skate but when I did another pair, I did the blades separate.


----------



## AaronMcCain (Aug 17, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Measuring and cutting your block*
> 
> Part A.
> 1. You may now cut your wood into the proper dimensions, labelling the *TOP* and the *INSIDE*. After cutting, I sand mine lightly for a good drawing surface.
> ...


Okay, I finished this step. My shoe has a slight heel. Should I rough out this also at this point?


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Measuring and cutting your block*
> 
> Part A.
> 1. You may now cut your wood into the proper dimensions, labelling the *TOP* and the *INSIDE*. After cutting, I sand mine lightly for a good drawing surface.
> ...


Yes, but after the next blog - go right around the entire shoe and if you feel brave, and once you measure exactly where your heel ends before the arch, grind it out. I know your shoe and I think you can do this quite easily.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Measuring and cutting your block*
> 
> Part A.
> 1. You may now cut your wood into the proper dimensions, labelling the *TOP* and the *INSIDE*. After cutting, I sand mine lightly for a good drawing surface.
> ...


Hmm. I may fall a little behind here. The blade in my bandsaw snapped and I have to wait for a new one to be delivered. Unfortunately no-one near suitably equiped.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Measuring and cutting your block*
> 
> Part A.
> 1. You may now cut your wood into the proper dimensions, labelling the *TOP* and the *INSIDE*. After cutting, I sand mine lightly for a good drawing surface.
> ...


I have just received a progress report from Hairy - he is doing great and making it through a boot! You guys are the best!
Don't worry Martyn, the next blog is not for a bit yet.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Measuring and cutting your block*
> 
> Part A.
> 1. You may now cut your wood into the proper dimensions, labelling the *TOP* and the *INSIDE*. After cutting, I sand mine lightly for a good drawing surface.
> ...


Done


----------



## bruwno (Aug 19, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Measuring and cutting your block*
> 
> Part A.
> 1. You may now cut your wood into the proper dimensions, labelling the *TOP* and the *INSIDE*. After cutting, I sand mine lightly for a good drawing surface.
> ...


well i wish i had a ban saw, but i am getting by with a jig saw, so far so good. i think!


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Measuring and cutting your block*
> 
> Part A.
> 1. You may now cut your wood into the proper dimensions, labelling the *TOP* and the *INSIDE*. After cutting, I sand mine lightly for a good drawing surface.
> ...


Wow, that's a job, bruwno! It can be done but it's difficult.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

*Sole food*

Part A.

1. Before we start to power carve, I must remind you to wear a dust mask and glasses or safety goggles.

Also, at 35,000 rpm, a rough burr caught in your sweater for even a second will snap your flex shaft cable immediately! I have been unsuccessful in replacing just the cable because once snapped, they are hard to remove, so I've made many an unexpected trip to the store to buy a whole new shaft.

Your rotary bits spin away from you so if it gets too close to a far edge, it can run right over your fingers so just be careful and pay attention to what you're doing while the machine is running.

For you new flex shaft users, if your shaft seems to feel like it vibrates unevenly, simply loosen your bit and rotate it a bit or push it in further. Sometimes the bit itself is imbalanced.

2. Okay, let's deal with that bend in the sole. Use your handy measuring paper to mark the points where the bend is the highest and lowest from the table to the shoe. (Remember to fold your paper in half for an accurate 50%).










Draw a line from the toe inwards to the lowest point.










3. I will mention that sometimes the bend is higher on one side than the other so measure on both sides. Then draw a line on the bottom connecting both sides.










4. Using a belt sander, band saw, bench grinder or your Dremel sanding mandrels, get rid of the excess. If you use a belt sander, hold the shoe backwards and start your sand at the toe.










5. In my case, I had to sand a bit off the back as well.It doesn't have to be perfect as your sole details are yet to come.










6. Scissor cut the outline to the dashes area from your paper template and redraw your sole on the bottom. This will be the outline you will carve to. If the new bend creates a slight length difference, don't worry, just adjust the template back and forth so the arch area is in tact and there is a slight bit of boo-boo wood around the rest of your outline.










Part B.

7. You will see now that I have placed dashes around my shoe that indicate the top of my sole sides. I then connected the dots. The most strategic dashes should be at the toe, the arches and the heel but the more areas you measure, the easier it is to connect the dashes with a solid line.










8.It's now time to start your engines and trim your soles. This will give you some light experience with your power tools as there is not a lot to grind off. I'm sorry I cannot be with each of you to hold your hand as you start to see your wood fly off, but it's time to throw you from the nest and leave you to make mistakes or create successes as they come.

9. Start at the arch. If your arch is straight up and down, you have it good. Just use your rough flat cylinder bit to remove the excess.
If your sole angles or tilts wider at the bottom, then tilt your bit. Remember, the sole template you drew was from the bottom end, it may change in width as it meets the shoe body.



















10. Use your powers of observation to see how the rest of your sole meets your shoe. Does it contour in and then back again? Does it go straight up and down with little jut? Does it wave higher at the heel? 
- most joggers have a chunky ribbed sole that angles out slightly at the bottom but has a v shape as it meet the shoe.
-most canvas runners have a straight up and down sole with a tiny bit of rubber between it and the shoe
- most boots and hard shoe soles jut out further from the shoe.

As you can see, mine has a V contour to the shoe so I am not afraid to angle my rough bit in to make a V cut around everywhere but the little black tab on the toe. My shoe body is thinner than my sole and will have to be trimmed so I'm not worried if I cut in a little with my V or remove some of the shoe body as I go along.










11. Once you have cut into the arch area, you may round the shoe arch area to make your sole a little more accessible.










Work this way around the entire sole to the outline, leaving just a smidgen of wood for final sanding and detailing.

12. When you feel comfortable, you may like to draw and shape some of the details and ribs on the side of the sole with some of your smoother bits.



















You will notice that I didn't do much on the toe. That's because the next blog is entitled toe and heel at which point we will taper the width of them so your sole will curve easier around them. Nor did I detail a lot of the lines and such because as the top of the shoe disappears, I may have to grind a bit of the sole sides down.

I can only remind you to keep turning your shoe around and around until the sole and your original shoe look the same in your eyes.

Remember that you do not have to take all of the wood off in one pass. Grind lightly until you get the feel of the depth you are making - you can always take off more bit by bit but if you take too much at once…well, you know what will happen. 
You may also use the less aggressive sanders if you are afraid to gouge too deep. You will know when you get fed up with them.

This will be the last blog until mid week so I can get some feedback as to how you all are doing.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Sole food*
> 
> Part A.
> 
> ...


Cool details, I know it will be great when your all done, as Jordons projects always are fantastic .


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Sole food*
> 
> Part A.
> 
> ...


And you're always so supportive, Jim!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Sole food*
> 
> Part A.
> 
> ...


I´ll better get my big first aid kit ready with those powertools and routerbits at high speed
in hands of L J DIY personel
its good I have ordred exstra strategic placed soplies to it

please take care foks you do this with out safty line

have a great saturday
Dennis


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Sole food*
> 
> Part A.
> 
> ...


I can't wait 'til tomorrow when I curve the toe of my shoe .. well, I think I'm looking forward to it  I'll let you know after I actually start carving away.


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Sole food*
> 
> Part A.
> 
> ...


Great timming of this post Miss Jordan. 
And its sunday so I'm off to play in the shed.
I have even got the laptop in there with me to refer to your intructions.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Sole food*
> 
> Part A.
> 
> ...


Well ya see, you outdoorsy girls with technology move to the front of the class while the 'gossip girls' yammer along!
It's strange that the MEN are so silent?


> ?


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Sole food*
> 
> Part A.
> 
> ...


I'm watching and learning and enjoying. Right now I'm really working hard on other things but am enjoying the show.

I've broken a few of the shafts. I've had no problem replacing them. I buy three at a time so that I'm not delayed during a project. You have to order them. 
I also lube the shaft with lithium grease on occasion, it helps the heat build up and prolongs the shaft life and makes it easy to remove and replace.

Cool you guys, have fun….....................


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Sole food*
> 
> Part A.
> 
> ...


Wasn't the first rule NO TALKING ?

I always was a good boy in school. Except for when I…


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Sole food*
> 
> Part A.
> 
> ...


oh, I thought it was recess time!


----------



## manilaboy (Aug 17, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Sole food*
> 
> Part A.
> 
> ...


Present!

Listening intently and very busy working. Men work. That's what we do. Right guys?


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Sole food*
> 
> Part A.
> 
> ...


Oh glad you've arrived manila boy! You're up, we're asleep - keep those tools quiet!!!! Your sole should be relatively straight forward. Don't do the top of the toe yet, even though it's rubber.


----------



## manilaboy (Aug 17, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Sole food*
> 
> Part A.
> 
> ...


Sorry! Mrs. Straker.


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Sole food*
> 
> Part A.
> 
> ...


Nurse Nurse, My head hurts real bad. :-(
It's hot to touch too, I think it has been whirring away for way too long concentrating on getting the pattern of the sole drawn up. (Maybe I shuda went for an easier shoe!)
I didn't realise that you really have to think and measure when you carve something true to form!! 
Now I know!! 
It looks good though and I am really very happy with it.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Sole food*
> 
> Part A.
> 
> ...


and you have to be a perfectionist .. this girl is NOT a perfectionist… I guess that should be the topic of my next blog!


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Sole food*
> 
> Part A.
> 
> ...


Deb, my motto is - If you have to say "It's good enough" then deep down, you know it's not. You will only not be a perfectionist for things you are not (knowledge)able enough to do to that standard.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Sole food*
> 
> Part A.
> 
> ...


i´m right here Theresa if its still hurts 
and we can´t have that then you have the permit to 
let hubby give you a good message and a glas of wine over a dinner prepared by him
then I´m sure you are ready for next session

take care
the nurse


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Sole food*
> 
> Part A.
> 
> ...


yes, teacher…. 
I will do my best on this shoe.. and then my "better" best on the next one.. and so on, and so on, and so on.

I will be a "perfect" improver.


----------



## AaronMcCain (Aug 17, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Sole food*
> 
> Part A.
> 
> ...


Jordan,
Can you provide some pointers on how you hold the wood and the tool as you work? As I move around the block of wood (that is slowly turning into a block of wood with a sole) I seem to be juggling. Do you clamp the wood or hold it in your hand. I find that I need to touch the block of wood with the pinkie of my hand that is holding the tool. If I don't, my control isn't as great. I see the one picture above, but am not sure if you are posing or if that is how you hold the tool. The step by step tutorials are fantastic, I would just like a bit more information on the actual act of carving would be helpful. (Especially with those of us who are recovering from an anti-dremel sentiment.)


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Sole food*
> 
> Part A.
> 
> ...


Ya know, I was going to say that your pinky is a great guide as that's exactly what I do. I never clamp the small pieces as I'd be clamping every five minutes. Right now to try to isolate the sole alone, makes it kind of difficult to work on because there is so much excess on the shoe base but that will not be for long.
I don't really know how to explain the actual carving to you but I generally hold my shaft like a pencil except for the areas that need deep gouging, which for new users, I doubt that you'd try that.
I might get my wife to do a small video on my Nano of me carving on the next blog.
I'd say, it's kind of like peeling a potato.


----------



## AaronMcCain (Aug 17, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Sole food*
> 
> Part A.
> 
> ...


Done! My block of wood has a sole! Not nearly as smooth or as finished as yours looks, but mine is much simpler (thank goodness)


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Sole food*
> 
> Part A.
> 
> ...


I think I only finished mine so it would shoe the contours, usually I leave the fine sanding til the end.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Sole food*
> 
> Part A.
> 
> ...


Jordan,

I think you might need a break-I think I only finished mine so it would *shoe* the contours,-or was this an intentional play-on-words?


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Sole food*
> 
> Part A.
> 
> ...


Well, I must be because I can't even find where that sentence is! Shoe - show, it's all a blur to me!


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Sole food*
> 
> Part A.
> 
> ...


OK, I have a question please. On my shoe, the sole is very wide at the bottom and tapers in pretty severely in places. Also, unlike your sole where the details are carved into the sole, on mine are bubbling out of the it. So I will be doing the opposite of you as far as detailing. I am ok with this and have done the main shaping. However, because of the taper and how small the shoe top is in relation to the bottom, I was wondering if I can just leave it like this and move ahead to the top and come back later to do the details when I can see it in a better perspective and also be able to access it better with the excess material removed from the top.

Granted it doesn't look as smooth and nice as yours, and there are really no details in it yet, but the angles are good so far although they may need to be a bit deeper when all is said and done. I don't see how taking the time to smooth it all out will do any good if I still have some shaping to do.

My gut tells me to go ahead and move on and come back to it, but you are the teacher and may have a reason why I should do more now before moving on.

Thanks so much, Sheila


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Sole food*
> 
> Part A.
> 
> ...


Sheila - I have the original shoe you sent - could you send me how far you are and I'll help you….I don't know if you noticed, but I've started another blog on refining.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Sole food*
> 
> Part A.
> 
> ...


Sure!


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

*Heel only *

In my opinion, the heel section is about the hardest thing to do AND teach. What I'm hoping you'll grasp is that without shaping the achilles area, your shoe would surely fall off. And you do not want to leave the back of your heel flat either. Follow these steps to the best of your ability. Remember, at this point we are only concerned with shape, not detail.

1. Draw a line at the highest point at the back of your shoe/boot as well as a center line down the middle.










2. All footwear has it's own contour at the heel. Lay a square against your original to see what you're up against here.



















3. Draw a line from where you stopped your sole to the top. 
Now, draw a second line 50% of the distance from your real sole top to where your achilles area angles to.



















5. Now as best as you can, draw a line to connect the angle between those two lines.










6. Grind the top of the achilles area to the top of the heel line - this is your heel height.










7. Then grind the back of the wood to your angle line - in the case of boots etc, this may take a bit of drawing as the angle may be ripply or may go in and then out again. The top of your achilles area may even extend beyond your sole, use your powers of observation! Don't round the sides of the heel area just yet.










8. Erase the sole part of the template off the top of the shoe so it doesn't confuse you. Then eyeball a centre line that you wish to work with down the entire length of the top of the wood. You will see that one side of the toe area is wider than the arch side - that's good!

9.All shoes define some type of heel pouch area. They generally start just behind the arch. Find yours and measure the best you can to rough draw it on both sides. Draw a line between them.










Note. that section does not generally go right to the top of your heel tabs.










10. Now refer to the shape of the back of your shoe body and freehand the contours. At this point your drawings will not be perfect and they don't have to be. Just leave more boo-boo wood than less and you can always trim it once you see the general shape.










11. Measure the distance between the OUTSIDE of the hole of your shoe at the pouch lines you drew on the side, as well as a line that connects those pouch lines - they may not be parallel.










12. At strategic points, put your dashes on your wood and connect them to show what the OUTSIDE of the foot insert hole looks like - you already know where to draw to as you drew it on the back in the previous instruction.










13. Now you have marked all of the areas you want to trim to see how this shoe is shaping up. I am going to try taking a Nano video today of me carving this area if you wish to wait. I will also add photos for those who can't get video…if the video turns out at all - I've never done that yet. If you cannot see the video, refresh your page.






Success! However, it was hard for Laura to get close enough without getting a lens full of sawdust - and I do not usually hold the tool like that, more like a pencil, but in order to tilt it her way, I had to do the potato peeling style - I know when to stop before it peels my thumb! Nevertheless, you see how I am always turning the shoe and rounding bit by bit to my drawn lines.










I hope you are able to see that my shoe back not only rounds but tapers as well. Later you will taper and fine sand even more but for now our shoe is shaped at the heel.

End of blog.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Heel only *
> 
> In my opinion, the heel section is about the hardest thing to do AND teach. What I'm hoping you'll grasp is that without shaping the achilles area, your shoe would surely fall off. And you do not want to leave the back of your heel flat either. Follow these steps to the best of your ability. Remember, at this point we are only concerned with shape, not detail.
> 
> ...


i'm getting nervous again!!  
hahah 
one step at a time.. one step at a time. 
Actually, if I rename the "nervousness" - it is excitement! I can't wait to tackle this next step.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Heel only *
> 
> In my opinion, the heel section is about the hardest thing to do AND teach. What I'm hoping you'll grasp is that without shaping the achilles area, your shoe would surely fall off. And you do not want to leave the back of your heel flat either. Follow these steps to the best of your ability. Remember, at this point we are only concerned with shape, not detail.
> 
> ...


I am nervous everytime I sit down to paint. Especially around the eyes and sometimes I pace around it for hours. It's such a relief to carve and do something I know how to do, but I think there must've been a time when I was afraid to make that first cut too. Actually, I remember I used to do my caricature heads separately and glue them onto the body because I was afraid of wrecking them.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Heel only *
> 
> In my opinion, the heel section is about the hardest thing to do AND teach. What I'm hoping you'll grasp is that without shaping the achilles area, your shoe would surely fall off. And you do not want to leave the back of your heel flat either. Follow these steps to the best of your ability. Remember, at this point we are only concerned with shape, not detail.
> 
> ...


good to be in such great company!


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Heel only *
> 
> In my opinion, the heel section is about the hardest thing to do AND teach. What I'm hoping you'll grasp is that without shaping the achilles area, your shoe would surely fall off. And you do not want to leave the back of your heel flat either. Follow these steps to the best of your ability. Remember, at this point we are only concerned with shape, not detail.
> 
> ...


OK! Now we are going to get rolling! I picked up my bits tonight so now I can start making sawdust!!!!

(Yikes! yikes! and did I say YIKES!) I looked at the pictures of your sole Jordan and yours looks like the sole of a shoe already!. If I get that far and it still looks like a shoe at all I will be thrilled. (Thank god I didn't choose stilettos!)

I am looking forward to giving it my best! Onward we go . . . .

Sheila


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Heel only *
> 
> In my opinion, the heel section is about the hardest thing to do AND teach. What I'm hoping you'll grasp is that without shaping the achilles area, your shoe would surely fall off. And you do not want to leave the back of your heel flat either. Follow these steps to the best of your ability. Remember, at this point we are only concerned with shape, not detail.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you didn't do stilettos too - I did one once and it was really hard to get that heel just right. Have fun.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Heel only *
> 
> In my opinion, the heel section is about the hardest thing to do AND teach. What I'm hoping you'll grasp is that without shaping the achilles area, your shoe would surely fall off. And you do not want to leave the back of your heel flat either. Follow these steps to the best of your ability. Remember, at this point we are only concerned with shape, not detail.
> 
> ...


look out wood-Sheila is ready to make dust!


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Heel only *
> 
> In my opinion, the heel section is about the hardest thing to do AND teach. What I'm hoping you'll grasp is that without shaping the achilles area, your shoe would surely fall off. And you do not want to leave the back of your heel flat either. Follow these steps to the best of your ability. Remember, at this point we are only concerned with shape, not detail.
> 
> ...


(Raising my hand politely)

I do have a serious question Jordan, now that I am getting ready to really get going. Did I read right that you use the Dremel at FULL speed? I have the Dremel 4000 model and with the flex shaft and when I use it for segmentation stuff, I keep the dial at 2-3, which is closer to slow than fast. Wouldn't that burn the wood easily with it going that fast? Just wondering?

Sheila


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Heel only *
> 
> In my opinion, the heel section is about the hardest thing to do AND teach. What I'm hoping you'll grasp is that without shaping the achilles area, your shoe would surely fall off. And you do not want to leave the back of your heel flat either. Follow these steps to the best of your ability. Remember, at this point we are only concerned with shape, not detail.
> 
> ...


Sheila, the speed is to take wood off and quickly! I think when you are working on an area, it wouldn't hurt to try the various speeds - Because you won't be working in a real detailed area, nothing can hurt at this point.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Heel only *
> 
> In my opinion, the heel section is about the hardest thing to do AND teach. What I'm hoping you'll grasp is that without shaping the achilles area, your shoe would surely fall off. And you do not want to leave the back of your heel flat either. Follow these steps to the best of your ability. Remember, at this point we are only concerned with shape, not detail.
> 
> ...


OK Jordan. If you say so! You are 'da boss man'!

Sheila

(In Jordan We Trust!)


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Heel only *
> 
> In my opinion, the heel section is about the hardest thing to do AND teach. What I'm hoping you'll grasp is that without shaping the achilles area, your shoe would surely fall off. And you do not want to leave the back of your heel flat either. Follow these steps to the best of your ability. Remember, at this point we are only concerned with shape, not detail.
> 
> ...


With that video jordan, you make it look soooooo easy. 
Ok my turn …off to the shed I go>>> tra la la la.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Heel only *
> 
> In my opinion, the heel section is about the hardest thing to do AND teach. What I'm hoping you'll grasp is that without shaping the achilles area, your shoe would surely fall off. And you do not want to leave the back of your heel flat either. Follow these steps to the best of your ability. Remember, at this point we are only concerned with shape, not detail.
> 
> ...


Jordan,
This is a most enjoyable blog. My woodworking commitments are too deep now for me to add a carving project, but I am really enjoying the opportunity to audit your class! I even have the perfect shoe for me to carve - just not now…
Steve


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Heel only *
> 
> In my opinion, the heel section is about the hardest thing to do AND teach. What I'm hoping you'll grasp is that without shaping the achilles area, your shoe would surely fall off. And you do not want to leave the back of your heel flat either. Follow these steps to the best of your ability. Remember, at this point we are only concerned with shape, not detail.
> 
> ...


Theresa, are you feeling less apprehensive now?


----------



## AaronMcCain (Aug 17, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Heel only *
> 
> In my opinion, the heel section is about the hardest thing to do AND teach. What I'm hoping you'll grasp is that without shaping the achilles area, your shoe would surely fall off. And you do not want to leave the back of your heel flat either. Follow these steps to the best of your ability. Remember, at this point we are only concerned with shape, not detail.
> 
> ...


That is a great video Jordan thank you! You are considerably more agressive with your cuts than I, but I am still getting a feel for how much each pass will really take off.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Heel only *
> 
> In my opinion, the heel section is about the hardest thing to do AND teach. What I'm hoping you'll grasp is that without shaping the achilles area, your shoe would surely fall off. And you do not want to leave the back of your heel flat either. Follow these steps to the best of your ability. Remember, at this point we are only concerned with shape, not detail.
> 
> ...


And that is good Aaron - by the time you're finished, you will have the feel - but as you noticed, it's hard to hold a little thing and carve the same all the time.

I'm glad you're enjoying it Steve, it's actually kinda fun for me too - it would've been great to have an in person workshop.


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Heel only *
> 
> In my opinion, the heel section is about the hardest thing to do AND teach. What I'm hoping you'll grasp is that without shaping the achilles area, your shoe would surely fall off. And you do not want to leave the back of your heel flat either. Follow these steps to the best of your ability. Remember, at this point we are only concerned with shape, not detail.
> 
> ...


Yea I am feeling better about it NOW! 
As I took the shoe and tools to sit outside today to enjoy the glorious spring weather we are having at the moment and well… I actually did quite well I thought. However I did notice that the angle wasn't quite right from the bottom of the heel to the top of the boot, but as it was nearing the end of the day decided to leave it for when I was feeling a little more refreshed to tackle the correction. I think it will be ok tho.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Heel only *
> 
> In my opinion, the heel section is about the hardest thing to do AND teach. What I'm hoping you'll grasp is that without shaping the achilles area, your shoe would surely fall off. And you do not want to leave the back of your heel flat either. Follow these steps to the best of your ability. Remember, at this point we are only concerned with shape, not detail.
> 
> ...


Theresa, once the entire shoe is shaped, you will pick up more on the odd area that looks distorted so don't worry about that too much yet - as long as you can see it starting to look like your shoe, that's great!


----------



## DAWG (Oct 23, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Heel only *
> 
> In my opinion, the heel section is about the hardest thing to do AND teach. What I'm hoping you'll grasp is that without shaping the achilles area, your shoe would surely fall off. And you do not want to leave the back of your heel flat either. Follow these steps to the best of your ability. Remember, at this point we are only concerned with shape, not detail.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the blog Jordan; really enjoying watching and reading comments. I don't have the time right now, but maybe real soon. Thanks again and good luck to everyone.


----------



## AaronMcCain (Aug 17, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Heel only *
> 
> In my opinion, the heel section is about the hardest thing to do AND teach. What I'm hoping you'll grasp is that without shaping the achilles area, your shoe would surely fall off. And you do not want to leave the back of your heel flat either. Follow these steps to the best of your ability. Remember, at this point we are only concerned with shape, not detail.
> 
> ...


okay, I had some time to work this evening and I think I got the heel taken care of. Still needs some refining, but it is recognizable. So I can mark this step as done.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Heel only *
> 
> In my opinion, the heel section is about the hardest thing to do AND teach. What I'm hoping you'll grasp is that without shaping the achilles area, your shoe would surely fall off. And you do not want to leave the back of your heel flat either. Follow these steps to the best of your ability. Remember, at this point we are only concerned with shape, not detail.
> 
> ...


That's great Aaron! I knew you wouldn't give up! There will be lots of refining time in the end.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

*....and toe*

The toe blog starts today step by step. I will be working on refining the videoing too.

While the top of your shoe is still flat, I'd like you to isolate your laces area so you don't carve into it while shaping the toe/instep/body.

1.Position or reposition a nice bow where you'd like it to be - remember, you're going to be carving this so the less complicated, the better.

2. Measure your shoe from the finished heel section to just above the first eyelets and draw a matching line on your wood.










3. Now measure to the bottom of your laces (not eyelets) and draw a line. Mine ended almost where I cut the rise but I know that Manilaboys are close to the toe and anyone doing a wingtip will have a shorter lace length.










4. If you notice, the first eyelet is generally above and parallel to the inside arch, so draw a line where your laces meet that eyelet to the bottom one - and using any curves that may take - meaning, some bottom laces extend far beyond the top lace (right to left) depending on the shoe style and how wide your foot is compared to how tight you tie them up.

5. Using that line, measure to where the outside of the lace area follows. If you eyeball it from the top, you should see that there is more shoe left towards the baby toes than the big toe. 
At this point you may also draw where your bow will be - of course it will round later but this is just to isolate the area that you will NOT carve into while you are shaping your shoe body and believe me - we will definitely learn more about laces later!!!!










6. Before I carve I pay close attention to the angles of the toe - which slants in similarly to the heel…



















...as well as the sides…










...and the angle from inside to outside looking from the front. In my opinion, angling this area is what makes a shoe look like a shoe. I've seen many a carved foot item where the outside and inside are too close to the same height. Remember, the outside toes are thinner than the big toe and the instep bone is generally closer to the big toe.










I'm going to take a video now of how I carve this area. There are bends and dips in the top of the toes area but I won't worry about them yet until I have a nice shape. Refresh your page if need be to see the video.






Thanks to a suggestion from MsDebbieP, I used a fan to keep the dust away from the lens. The lighting, however is what I put up with everyday!!!
Anyways, just as with the heel, I was more concerned with my shape than detail. One thing to pay attention to here is whether or not your toe area extends past the sole - probably not but in some cases it does. I did carve the shoe a bit more than the end of the video but I hope you get the idea.

end of blog


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

jordan said:


> *....and toe*
> 
> The toe blog starts today step by step. I will be working on refining the videoing too.
> 
> ...


Gulp!


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *....and toe*
> 
> The toe blog starts today step by step. I will be working on refining the videoing too.
> 
> ...


It's not as difficult as it looks in preparation, Martyn, you know me, just want to let you guys observe before you cut!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

jordan said:


> *....and toe*
> 
> The toe blog starts today step by step. I will be working on refining the videoing too.
> 
> ...


OK then.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

jordan said:


> *....and toe*
> 
> The toe blog starts today step by step. I will be working on refining the videoing too.
> 
> ...


My powers of observation are showing me how different one side of a shoe is from the other.


----------



## manilaboy (Aug 17, 2007)

jordan said:


> *....and toe*
> 
> The toe blog starts today step by step. I will be working on refining the videoing too.
> 
> ...


And my power of observation is going to be tested… It is getting trickier 

Rico


----------



## Hix (Jun 4, 2009)

jordan said:


> *....and toe*
> 
> The toe blog starts today step by step. I will be working on refining the videoing too.
> 
> ...


OK, Ok, OK! I give in…..I have been following this since you started it. Bought the wood, will pick up the bits Thursday or Friday, I have the template reduced. This looks like too much fun to pass up. Do I get detention for being tarday?


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *....and toe*
> 
> The toe blog starts today step by step. I will be working on refining the videoing too.
> 
> ...


No you don't Mark - as a matter of fact you get a C…for Congratulations!!!! Good luck, I'm here!


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

jordan said:


> *....and toe*
> 
> The toe blog starts today step by step. I will be working on refining the videoing too.
> 
> ...


Ok Jordan, you remember how I told you that I inadvertently kicked started the carving passion in a 90 year old. Well I told her about this tutorial of yours and showed her what I had done on the shoe so far. She thought it was a grand idea and wanted in on it. (However she is *STILL * waiting for the arrival of her dremel from a tardy supplier) Anyway I have just sent off an email to her daughter with the address of the first set of instructions (#6) that I am assumiing she will then print off so Joan (the 90 year old lady) will be able to follow along without having to use the computer. 
...it will be interesting, she has the idea of a 3D object but not the ability to easily get the wood off as she is using blunt chisels. Hopefully when she gets the dremel it will be a lot easier for her to do, and not quite as dangerous.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *....and toe*
> 
> The toe blog starts today step by step. I will be working on refining the videoing too.
> 
> ...


Wow Theresa, isn't that amazing?! Wouldn't it be lovely to have her show her finished piece on the unveiling day. I'm sure there will be loads of time as if she's using chisels, she'll be a wiz with power!


----------



## eli_adamit (May 24, 2009)

jordan said:


> *....and toe*
> 
> The toe blog starts today step by step. I will be working on refining the videoing too.
> 
> ...


jordan, what kind of Rotary Tool Accessory do you use in this video? can you write the name/ cat. No ond the company (dremel?)
Thanks
Eli


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *....and toe*
> 
> The toe blog starts today step by step. I will be working on refining the videoing too.
> 
> ...


I was a little confused with the lines in this lesson… but I just telling myself "isolate the laces"... "isolate the laces" so hopefully I did that correctly. Maybe I'll have a sandal when I'm finished! ha.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *....and toe*
> 
> The toe blog starts today step by step. I will be working on refining the videoing too.
> 
> ...


Eli, yes, it is the Dremel 100 rotary tool, with a flexible hand shaft.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *....and toe*
> 
> The toe blog starts today step by step. I will be working on refining the videoing too.
> 
> ...


Deb, you're right to say that and hopefully today it will make more sense.


----------



## AaronMcCain (Aug 17, 2010)

jordan said:


> *....and toe*
> 
> The toe blog starts today step by step. I will be working on refining the videoing too.
> 
> ...


Done! The toe has emerged from my block of basswood. The transition to the laces area is still a bit rough, but I think that is okay. We will see how it goes from here.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *....and toe*
> 
> The toe blog starts today step by step. I will be working on refining the videoing too.
> 
> ...


Good for you, Aaron, glad you're still with us! I know your laces are a tad higher so pretend they're not there until you get there and give the beginning of your instep lots of attention, then it'll be fine.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

*The body...va va va voom!*

In todays blog, I will be connecting the toe and heel with the body of the shoe. This is where more wood than you've carved this far will come off and the proper angle of the way a shoe really looks will be attained.

For those of you who are just starting your shoe or not at this point yet, don't worry, my purpose is to get the blogs completed and then add a special section with different details that are not on my shoe but that are on shoes I know certain people are working on. That will give everyone time to catch up and get ready for our unveiling.

I'm not really sure who is still on board but near the end, I will ask you to confirm your projects so I can work on the correct amount of awards!!!! A teacher's work is never done!

So, I'm off to bed now, but see you in a few hours….

.....Good morning - today your shoe will take on a shoe shape!!! Yeehaw!

1. Let's deal firstly with the height of your foot insert. I usually measure and mark the lowest point of the curve first and various points forward and back. Remember, in the last blog, you already drew a line to just above your eyelets which is usually where the insert ends or begins. Do this on both sides - I hope you notice that the outside is slightly lower than the inside.










2. Grind along the edge about .5 inch in. As long as you don't slice into the tongue area, don't worry about taking too much because the leftovers will be a hole later.










3. Once again, isolate your lace area, but this time with a ground line. Remember, you only measured an extra 1/8" lace height when you originally cut your block so don't be too aggressive with this cut.










4. I measure and mark the true width of the top of my shoe at the eyelets area so when I start to round the shoe, I don't grind too narrow.










5. Place strategic points along the rise (instep) of the inside of your shoe.










6. If you have a nice instep line and the gouge around the laces, you can trim the sharp edges from the inside of your shoe and you 'should' end up with something like this. While carving this area, the images to keep clear are how wide your shoe extends from your sole. My problem in the past has been leaving my shoe too fat. The inside of a shoe is relatively straight up and down compared to the outside.










You may round your square looking bow at this point and then draw it on again so you can slightly grind around it.










7. And now for the outside. It's a little hard to draw your curve on this side as most will not be able to see the difference between the rise and the run. The run is what I consider the middle of the shoe to your baby toe - do you see on mine that if I put my foot into it, my instep would be higher than the bones of my smaller toes. At this point, your laces will be straight across, but in the lace section, you will also see that they slant more towards the outside.
I can't tell you enough to keep turning your shoe back and forth to make sure the shape is starting to look less square and perpendicular. Think of your foot inside of it.










end of blog


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

jordan said:


> *The body...va va va voom!*
> 
> In todays blog, I will be connecting the toe and heel with the body of the shoe. This is where more wood than you've carved this far will come off and the proper angle of the way a shoe really looks will be attained.
> 
> ...


Jordan,
I haven't started yet, except to cut my butternut blank, but I will sit down soon and try to catch up. 
Having a Jordan Straker original would be great, but I would do this challenge without it. That's the way I'm wired. Challenge me and I respond.
That's not always good, but in this case it will help me to advance as a carver.
Thanks for your industriousness!

ddwwb


----------



## Billinmich (Mar 8, 2008)

jordan said:


> *The body...va va va voom!*
> 
> In todays blog, I will be connecting the toe and heel with the body of the shoe. This is where more wood than you've carved this far will come off and the proper angle of the way a shoe really looks will be attained.
> 
> ...


Hey Jordan,Mine is started have blades roughed,heel roughed out and toe coming along,amazing it looks like a skate.Sure is dusty grinding away on the Dremmel


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

jordan said:


> *The body...va va va voom!*
> 
> In todays blog, I will be connecting the toe and heel with the body of the shoe. This is where more wood than you've carved this far will come off and the proper angle of the way a shoe really looks will be attained.
> 
> ...


I'm only up to the sole so far….will have some time this weekend to try to catch up the heel/toe….then perhaps some on the body…haven't had any shop time this week…too much work to do.

Jordan whips these out fast (that dremel video was very helpful)...whereas I am slower than molasses running down an ice block - but nice to know the next set of instructions is waiting for me to get there.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *The body...va va va voom!*
> 
> In todays blog, I will be connecting the toe and heel with the body of the shoe. This is where more wood than you've carved this far will come off and the proper angle of the way a shoe really looks will be attained.
> 
> ...


Reg, I'd rather have you take less off than more. We'll be trimming it all later with finer tools so if you leave a lot, that's okay.


----------



## AaronMcCain (Aug 17, 2010)

jordan said:


> *The body...va va va voom!*
> 
> In todays blog, I will be connecting the toe and heel with the body of the shoe. This is where more wood than you've carved this far will come off and the proper angle of the way a shoe really looks will be attained.
> 
> ...


Done, I think I am ready to start laces.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *The body...va va va voom!*
> 
> In todays blog, I will be connecting the toe and heel with the body of the shoe. This is where more wood than you've carved this far will come off and the proper angle of the way a shoe really looks will be attained.
> 
> ...


Hooray Aaron!!!!


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

*Pre-lace refining*

Well, this weekend is when I have to 'carve' the turkey for Canadian Thanksgiving, but I didn't want to abandon you with nothing to work on.
So for this blog and periodically, I will be posting pictures and tips of how to trim your shoe a little finer prior to carving our laces. I will also be adding some details on my shoe.
My rule of thumb is never undercut anything until your carving is to it's proper proportions and the laces need some undercutting. 
I'm really going to try the new image upload feature, this will save me a heck of a lot of time and confusion.

1. Prior to finer detailing of my shoe body, I wanted you to pay particular attention to the area dotted with red.








This shape is usually overlooked and made the same height as the inside area. It should not be. The top part of the shape above the black line is what I consider the rise, it should angle upwards and outwards.
The area below is what I call the run, it should be almost as flat as the toe but angle slightly downwards towards the edge. Remember what I said about your little toes being lower than your instep which follows the big toe bone.
I wanted to mention this here as I mentioned it to a specific person who emailed me.
If you are doing a boot, don't concentrate on the leg part until you make the bottom part - which is just below the ankle bone, look like a shoe. They are the same concept as a shoe, just extended past the shoe area and up your leg.

2. The various details around my shoe body are great focal points to remeasure and refine. As I draw a few of the decorative details of my shoe, I see that my toe needs to be angled a bit more and my laces are too close to the toe so I must trim them back. Am I going to do the side designs exactly? No, this isn't something I want to send to the Ascics company so I'm going to either make them up or follow them to a certain extent.










3. I'm now going to start using a finer sanding sleeve on my sanding mandrel as well as my cylinder diamond bit for any outlining of design work.










What I did here was use the square edge of the tip of my diamond cylinder and make a V-groove around my detail design. On the inside of the design, I rounded it to the bottom of the V to make it nicely lower than the design leather. Power bits are nice but later I will use good old sandpaper to smooth it.
I also grooved in a bit of a dip to show where my foot bends at the toe and carried it to the sides of the shoe.




























One thing about adding details is that it gives me another insight to the shape of my shoe. When I carved one of the designs, i realized that my shoe was too thick in that area so I trimmed it at the same time. Sometimes it helps you to reexamine the entire shoe. For you boots people, I'd like you to use the time to make some folds in your boot upper. I don't want to see any brand new, foldless boots!
So students,
I'm going to give you the next couple of days to refine your shoe body and I'll be back on Monday with the laces…ugh!
Use sandpaper to take the unsightly edges or fluffs from your carving…did I just say carving - look you guys, you actually have carved something !!!!! We're more than half way through your first shoe carving or carving period! Congratulations!


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Pre-lace refining*
> 
> Well, this weekend is when I have to 'carve' the turkey for Canadian Thanksgiving, but I didn't want to abandon you with nothing to work on.
> So for this blog and periodically, I will be posting pictures and tips of how to trim your shoe a little finer prior to carving our laces. I will also be adding some details on my shoe.
> ...


Jordan,

Which Kutzall bit do you use to carve the turkey? ;-)

L/W


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Pre-lace refining*
> 
> Well, this weekend is when I have to 'carve' the turkey for Canadian Thanksgiving, but I didn't want to abandon you with nothing to work on.
> So for this blog and periodically, I will be posting pictures and tips of how to trim your shoe a little finer prior to carving our laces. I will also be adding some details on my shoe.
> ...


The spear!


----------



## terrilynne (Jun 24, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Pre-lace refining*
> 
> Well, this weekend is when I have to 'carve' the turkey for Canadian Thanksgiving, but I didn't want to abandon you with nothing to work on.
> So for this blog and periodically, I will be posting pictures and tips of how to trim your shoe a little finer prior to carving our laces. I will also be adding some details on my shoe.
> ...


Happy-Thanksgiving!


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Pre-lace refining*
> 
> Well, this weekend is when I have to 'carve' the turkey for Canadian Thanksgiving, but I didn't want to abandon you with nothing to work on.
> So for this blog and periodically, I will be posting pictures and tips of how to trim your shoe a little finer prior to carving our laces. I will also be adding some details on my shoe.
> ...


Thanks Terrilynne! Lots of yummy baking going on in our kitchen tomorrow.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jordan said:


> *Pre-lace refining*
> 
> Well, this weekend is when I have to 'carve' the turkey for Canadian Thanksgiving, but I didn't want to abandon you with nothing to work on.
> So for this blog and periodically, I will be posting pictures and tips of how to trim your shoe a little finer prior to carving our laces. I will also be adding some details on my shoe.
> ...


I haven't entered this challenge, but I like what I see.

I would have entered but, I'm too far behind on so many my own projects

It's awful generous of you to offer your time, & talent to us.

I'm enjoying myself, just watching your videos, & instructions.

*Have a nice Thanksgiving!*


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Pre-lace refining*
> 
> Well, this weekend is when I have to 'carve' the turkey for Canadian Thanksgiving, but I didn't want to abandon you with nothing to work on.
> So for this blog and periodically, I will be posting pictures and tips of how to trim your shoe a little finer prior to carving our laces. I will also be adding some details on my shoe.
> ...


Thanks D&B, I'm glad we have followers as well as challengers. I can't believe we are this far already - certainly on schedule!


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Pre-lace refining*
> 
> Well, this weekend is when I have to 'carve' the turkey for Canadian Thanksgiving, but I didn't want to abandon you with nothing to work on.
> So for this blog and periodically, I will be posting pictures and tips of how to trim your shoe a little finer prior to carving our laces. I will also be adding some details on my shoe.
> ...


You know the further we get along the easier it seems to get. Maybe coz it somewhat resembles a shoe. Or maybe it is because it is second nature now to actually measure it to get to the right area.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Pre-lace refining*
> 
> Well, this weekend is when I have to 'carve' the turkey for Canadian Thanksgiving, but I didn't want to abandon you with nothing to work on.
> So for this blog and periodically, I will be posting pictures and tips of how to trim your shoe a little finer prior to carving our laces. I will also be adding some details on my shoe.
> ...


I'm very glad to hear you say that, Theresa. If you look back at what you started with, just a blank piece of wood, I think you'll be even more pleased with how far you've come. And to think there is only one or two major blogs left!


----------



## AaronMcCain (Aug 17, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Pre-lace refining*
> 
> Well, this weekend is when I have to 'carve' the turkey for Canadian Thanksgiving, but I didn't want to abandon you with nothing to work on.
> So for this blog and periodically, I will be posting pictures and tips of how to trim your shoe a little finer prior to carving our laces. I will also be adding some details on my shoe.
> ...


My shoe doesn't have much detail, so onto the next step!


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Pre-lace refining*
> 
> Well, this weekend is when I have to 'carve' the turkey for Canadian Thanksgiving, but I didn't want to abandon you with nothing to work on.
> So for this blog and periodically, I will be posting pictures and tips of how to trim your shoe a little finer prior to carving our laces. I will also be adding some details on my shoe.
> ...


Keep goin' Aaron!


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

*Tying up loose ends - the ...ugh...laces*

Part A.

The laces aren't really so hard as there are many focal points to guide you. However, they do take more time as there are ins and outs and the knot in the bow.
My problem as I learned how to do shoes, was leaving far to much thickness in my isolation block and always ended up with these big honkin' globs of laces. If you measure your own and take 50% of them, you'll see that they are not as wide as you would make them if you didn't measure them. 
I am starting this blog now and will continue it throughout the day.

Note that the instructional blogs will be completed by this week's end so for those of you who just started, you will have a couple of weeks to catch up prior to the unveiling.

1. The areas I want you to pay attention to are the distance from the outside of your heel to the tongue
the distance from the back of your heel to the end of the foot opening just before it goes downhill, which I refer to as the first eyelet area and the INSIDE distance between the first eyelets.









2. After marking those areas, I draw the INSIDE of my shoe insert - which in my case showed me just how much boo-boo wood I had left on the outside. If the inside of your shoe has an abundance of padding, draw the hole a little closer to the outside. Padding is nice in real life but doesn't add any more attractiveness on a carving.









3. Then to make my life easier, I ground down the lump of wood in the hole to match my outside height - leaving the tongue in tact! Don't worry about gouging out the hole at this point.









4. What I want to do now is to thin my lace block enough to isolate my bow. If you round the edges from your laces it will make them easier to work with and grind down slightly below the bow. You have more room to isolate the bow from the top because you are working with the inside of the opening not other laces.








After rounding the sides of the clump of laces I previously had, I drew lines to indicate the INSIDE of the lace opening. As your laces wrap over and under, you must know where they will wrap under so the inside line is very important. (Just to let myself know I was measuring correctly, I drew the decorative leather band on but it was only for my own peace of mind. I have a tendency to leave things a little on the big side so I wanted to make sure my opening was jiving.)

5. And finally, in preparation for my laces, I measured the distance from lace HOLE to lace hole, both in width and height and drew them on.









6. Although I am going to work on the bow first, I measured the width of my laces and tied my shoe up in the over and under fashion from hole to hole. In my case, the bottom laces both went under then wrapped over. I drew the red line to make sure you knew that when you carve, you are not going to ignore the sides of the opening.










If you're interested in seeing more of how I work with the Dremel, there is a short video on their enewsletters page at the left(youtube section). An article will follow in the coming days.

Remember, let's try not to unveil too much of our progress until unveiling day so everyone can be wowed with your projects!

Part B.

7. Remember the general rule of thumb is NEVER undercut anything until you are sure it is properly situated! Now let's deal with the bow. As most of your laces are at the end grain, some boots and shoes will be harder to grind off.
How does it work?
I love to watch the development of realization in drawing. Children generally draw faces like this until they start to look at each other and realize how the face works and that there is a bridge of the nose and a cheekbone and and upper lip and an eye socket.









What I'd like you to do is to spend a bit of time to figure out how your bow and knot work. And when you draw it on, realize that it follows through to the back and each lace end is attached to one side of the bow or the other. What part is higher and do both end laces come out on top or does one go underneath? Can you see the inside lace lie through your bow?The thing is, if you know how it works, you will always know how to draw or carve it. I know in my case that once I have trimmed my bow to it's proper size, I might have to add another set of laces and eyelets at the bottom of it.










I used my rough pointed bit for taking of unnecessary bits but I like my cylinder diamonds a lot because they give me a straight up and down edge without removing too much at once.

8. Once I am satisfied with the shape and where everything is, I will use a longer diamond with a curve and a point to refine the edges and make crisper lines between the folds of the knots etc. While I'm doing this, I will also clean up the area around the bow that I missed when it was isolated as a rough piece.









I darkened this photo so you could see my lines.









I am now going to leave these alone and move onto the laces. They don't have to be completely smoothed as we will texture them later. If you want to make very crisp lines and some shallow undercuts (WHEN THE SURROUNDING AREA IS TRIMMED TO PROPER DIMENSIONS ONLY!) you can use the most pointed bit of your diamonds but I cannot stress enough to *let the tool do the work* Other wise you will lose that tip very quickly!

I must tell you that if you have reached this point, that you have surpassed the most difficult sessions and are well onto your way to completing your first carved shoe!

Part C

9. At the end of your laces, don't drill a hole, rather use your cylinder bit on an angle and create more of a D. Your lace would normally take up half of a hole.









10. Prior to scoring where your laces are, make sure you determine which laces are over and which are under, not only going into the holes but the ones down the middle.
I now use my bit that has a little flat disc on the top(these are all in the set I suggested in the beginning.) and score where my laces are including the edges of the opening. Don't make them too thin because you will still have to round them etc. 









As you go through them, remember, you are not so much carving the laces but rather the area around them. I use my various cylinder diamonds a lot but don't be afraid to try any bit that you feel might accommodate the job.
It's not pretty along the way but keep at it, making sure you redraw your lines periodically.









And if it's any consolation, I will also be experiencing the same difficulty as you during this task as although I've done it many times, there is no easy way around it.

11. After getting the best details of the lace that I can, I draw around them with a very sharp pencil to see if my lines are straight. Also , the pencil will smooth some of the rough patches off of the undercuts from the soft basswood.









12. After making my final adjustments, I use one of my smaller cylinder bits and using the edge of it, I weave a v-pattern back and forth for texture.








As with any quality projects, your laces will be only as good as the time you spend with them. However, if you have reached this point, you should be very proud of yourself!!! 
And if you have reached this point and plan to be unveiling your project with us mid-November, then you MUST email me with your name and address!
[email protected]


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Tying up loose ends - the ...ugh...laces*
> 
> Part A.
> 
> ...


be afraid; be very afraid…. haha

..this is clearly the most difficult part…tomorrow will be carving day, I think,...gulp..


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Tying up loose ends - the ...ugh...laces*
> 
> Part A.
> 
> ...


Great great blog Jordon so cool of you to share your super talent.


----------



## sticks4walking (Jan 17, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Tying up loose ends - the ...ugh...laces*
> 
> Part A.
> 
> ...


Jordan my friend, you sure make it look a heck of alot easier than it is but it is coming along nicely.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Tying up loose ends - the ...ugh...laces*
> 
> Part A.
> 
> ...


Good Mike, I was wondering if you were still hanging in there.


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Tying up loose ends - the ...ugh...laces*
> 
> Part A.
> 
> ...


Keep on teaching!
A very entertaining series.


----------



## mcoyfrog (Jul 23, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Tying up loose ends - the ...ugh...laces*
> 
> Part A.
> 
> ...


Great blog, maybe I can get my shop up to speed and find time to do this one too… I'm so wishy washy arn't I..

Love you work…


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Tying up loose ends - the ...ugh...laces*
> 
> Part A.
> 
> ...


Man, I am feeling behind, I am still working on the toe. I think this weekend I'll have some more good carving time!
Thanks for the work you put in to all of this!
MrsN


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Tying up loose ends - the ...ugh...laces*
> 
> Part A.
> 
> ...


Don't feel behind, just work to your ability, I just wanted to have the blogs there for when you get there. Believe it or not, one full day of work can get you a long long way!


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Tying up loose ends - the ...ugh...laces*
> 
> Part A.
> 
> ...


Doug, you ARE wishy washy! Get your butt in gear and join us!


----------



## mcoyfrog (Jul 23, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Tying up loose ends - the ...ugh...laces*
> 
> Part A.
> 
> ...


Hee hee I know but being a hippie I have a hard time with scheduled classes and such, I'm sure I would be wearing the dunce cap all the time LOL… I got a piece of cypress out in the barn I could probably make work…


----------



## AaronMcCain (Aug 17, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Tying up loose ends - the ...ugh...laces*
> 
> Part A.
> 
> ...


I don't have the nice diamond bits at this point, so the going has slowed significantly as I try to use what I have. (5 kids have a significant impact on the available cash flow for new tools) The bow and knot have almost emerged, but will probably take the rest of the week to finish this step. Looks like I'm starting to push up against the deadline. Uh oh.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Tying up loose ends - the ...ugh...laces*
> 
> Part A.
> 
> ...


You'll get there Aaron. If you want to buy those bits, I think they're only $10.50 per set from Rockler.


----------



## AaronMcCain (Aug 17, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Tying up loose ends - the ...ugh...laces*
> 
> Part A.
> 
> ...


My goal is to have the carving finished by the end of the week. I will still need to sand and paint after that. I'm glad that my shoe doesn't have a lot of laces. I think I will get there with the bits that I own. I keep discovering new ones or new ways to use old ones. If I decide that I want to keep carving, the first purchase will be a flexible shaft for the dremel. It has been an interesting challenge so far.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

*The hole and the sole - we're almost there!*

Well well, 10 actual instructional blogs and 85 pictures later and you have reached the end of the major carving of your shoe! Well done!!!!!
The final blog will be tips on texturing and painting/staining.

*The hole*
Although this is not hard, it can be tedious, especially at the heel and towards the tongue where you're at the end grains.

1. Before I start, I remeasure my sides and top inside and out just to make sure I remove all of my boo-boo wood.



















2. You can make it easy on yourself if you have a drill press or some wood coring bits to start yourself off - but don't drill too deep. Then I use my rough cylinder or round bit to start digging. Be very careful, neither of these bits like to get stuck in a hole so grind the edges of the drilled holes first, not the insides of them. If you have neither of these hole drilling tools, it will take you just a bit longer to dig but not much.










3. Remember, the inside of the shoe follows the contours of the outside, which means that the heel is wider at the bottom than the top. I do most of my straight sides with the cylinder and the deep part of the heel pouch and under the tongue with the ball.
When I reach the bottom, I use the flat end of my cylinder to smooth the base of the foot area. Later you can add a few holes to make it look like you have a textured insole or foot pad.
My shoe has a lot of padding but I don't like to leave it as thick in those spots but you may use your own discretion as to the detail you'd like to put on the edge of the opening.



















Your shoe should really look like a shoe now!









*The sole*
4. I do not expect you to carve the treads of the sole. I don't. Why? Because I may be a perfectionist but I am not a lunatic!
Actually, most of my little shoes are either used as door knockers or put on a base so rarely do I have reason to do a finished sole.
However, I do draw it on just so I know where to carve the view of the treads that you'll see from the side.










5. My shoe is now completely shaped. I will spend another hour or so straightening and crisping up my detail lines, sanding the fluffy areas with 150 grit sandpaper and deciding where I want to texture and stitch. I can't believe we've made it!!! Give yourselves a pat on the back for not giving up!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *The hole and the sole - we're almost there!*
> 
> Well well, 10 actual instructional blogs and 85 pictures later and you have reached the end of the major carving of your shoe! Well done!!!!!
> The final blog will be tips on texturing and painting/staining.
> ...


so close and yet so far … still hung up on the laces … but I can see that light at the end of the tunnel. Sure helps.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

jordan said:


> *The hole and the sole - we're almost there!*
> 
> Well well, 10 actual instructional blogs and 85 pictures later and you have reached the end of the major carving of your shoe! Well done!!!!!
> The final blog will be tips on texturing and painting/staining.
> ...


Jordan your blogs are very enjoyable to follow. I can't wait to see postings of the shoes of your LJ students.


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

jordan said:


> *The hole and the sole - we're almost there!*
> 
> Well well, 10 actual instructional blogs and 85 pictures later and you have reached the end of the major carving of your shoe! Well done!!!!!
> The final blog will be tips on texturing and painting/staining.
> ...


Looks like your having fun, Jordan! Great looking Blog.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

*Reminder to challengees*

*Please remember to email me once you've gotten to the last blog so I know when to get the texturing and painting blog up. I'm doing final preparations for the woodworking show this week but I have a few hours to spare somewhere in there to provide some tips.
I just need to know who is close to finishing and will be ready for the unveiling.*

~ Hairy
~ Theresa
~ MsDeb
~ Aaron
~ Bill
~ sticks4walking
~ Reggiek


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Reminder to challengees*
> 
> *Please remember to email me once you've gotten to the last blog so I know when to get the texturing and painting blog up. I'm doing final preparations for the woodworking show this week but I have a few hours to spare somewhere in there to provide some tips.
> I just need to know who is close to finishing and will be ready for the unveiling.*
> ...


and there I thought I was all finished 
Now I have to unwrap my shoe again! ha


----------



## Robin (Sep 19, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Reminder to challengees*
> 
> *Please remember to email me once you've gotten to the last blog so I know when to get the texturing and painting blog up. I'm doing final preparations for the woodworking show this week but I have a few hours to spare somewhere in there to provide some tips.
> I just need to know who is close to finishing and will be ready for the unveiling.*
> ...


Jordan this is a fantastic blog. I had planned to participate but unfortunately, sometimes life gets in the way of carving. I do plan to give it a try when things settle down a bit for me.

Thank you very much for doing this blog

Rob


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Reminder to challengees*
> 
> *Please remember to email me once you've gotten to the last blog so I know when to get the texturing and painting blog up. I'm doing final preparations for the woodworking show this week but I have a few hours to spare somewhere in there to provide some tips.
> I just need to know who is close to finishing and will be ready for the unveiling.*
> ...


Well Rob, you are not alone. We have unfortunately lost some folks along the way but the ones who remained are having fun at it. It will be here for when you find the time.


----------



## manilaboy (Aug 17, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Reminder to challengees*
> 
> *Please remember to email me once you've gotten to the last blog so I know when to get the texturing and painting blog up. I'm doing final preparations for the woodworking show this week but I have a few hours to spare somewhere in there to provide some tips.
> I just need to know who is close to finishing and will be ready for the unveiling.*
> ...


I am still in the class. I have not dropped out yet.

I've lost two weekends. Life got in the way. I have to bring my granddaughters and their parents of course to an amusement park. And over the weekend I have to replace a worn bushing on an electric fan and a worn out drive belt for our washing machine. I hope those are valid enough excuses…

Rico


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Reminder to challengees*
> 
> *Please remember to email me once you've gotten to the last blog so I know when to get the texturing and painting blog up. I'm doing final preparations for the woodworking show this week but I have a few hours to spare somewhere in there to provide some tips.
> I just need to know who is close to finishing and will be ready for the unveiling.*
> ...


Great, nice to hear from you Rico. Just do what you have to do, there's lots of time yet.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

*The end - tips on texturing and painting*

Here we are - the final blog in the shoe challenge series. I know some of you are finished and some of you are nearing the end and some of you are half way through. That's fine, there's still lots of time.

I wanted to give you some tips on finishing your shoe and because some of the details probably can't be seen by camera until painted over, I'm going to draw some of my texture on my shoe just to shoe you what I mean. I will do this throughout today.

If you have any questions specific to your own shoe, please let me know because some of you have not sent me the shoe your working on.

1. Wrinkles - for those of you who are doing leather, in the creases of your shoe, use your pointed diamond to score them. Don't overdo it but you can overlap some of the webbing of the wrinkles. I'm not going to do it in this part of my shoe because it's not leather but I will do it on the leather part of the banding. Lightly sand off the edges the bit leaves. I'll try do do it on this shoe but I can't be sure it will show, but nevertheless, this is the type of pattern I would want.








I turned the contrast way up to try to capture this.









2. Stippling - I often do this for other carvings as it lends itself to a really neat appearance.

For the rubber part of my sole, I'm going to take a round diamond and dot the entire area with little half holes, overlapping them until they look all mushed together - not like a dot pattern. Once again, I will smooth the fluffs off with sandpaper.

3. Netting - On my shoe, there are large holes in the netting fabric but that doesn't seem practical for a carving so I basically took my cylinder diamond and drew lines vertically and horizontally. You don't have to score in one sweep as if you boob on a line, there will be so many, nobody would ever notice.

4. Stitching - there are many ways to simulate stitches including wood burning, simple little holes with a sharp diamond, indents with a small cylinder(which I did to save time) or actually leaving a stitch high by grinding v-grooves around it. I do that on my larger pieces.

So if you look at my shoe, you'll see that I textured, stippled and stitched and now all of my carving is done! Once again I increased the contrast so this would show up.










Painting.

I hate white! I think it was Bateman who says he rarely uses pure white or pure black in his paintings. Basswood is quite a white wood so for my white, ie.laces or rubber sole sides, I'm going to use a simple craft multi purpose sealer. Once dry, your wood will be the same color as before it was applied. If I wanted it to be a bit yellow like a debarked log, I might use a Flecto satin finish but again, sometimes it turns your wood a bit yellowish and would definitely pick up any browner streaks in the wood.

I also have to decide every time if I want my piece to be painted or stained. If I use paint for a black or brown leather shoe, I would use a craft acrylic and then finish it with a satin clear coat. If I was going to use a stain, I would choose a transparent non glossy stain - I use Minwax and most often Golden Oak or Puritan pine for a bit browner weathered look. The more coats you apply, the shinier it will get as well as darker.

If you want to roughen the look of your item, take some fine steel wool and rub the high spots, this will remove some of the stain.

If you're using black, remember, it's the finish that will determine the shade of your black. You can use the same acrylic on all of the black except for the fabric areas, use thin washes of the black rather than full strength. The color will show when it's dry and it will sink in somewhat so you may need to do a few washes. On total black shoes, you must separate your blacks somehow so if your sole is also black, make the washes thinner for faded rubber or add a satin clear coat for shiny rubber. The same goes for the laces.

So if you have a nice black leather shoe with a satin clear coat, you can leave your laces flat by just washing them with a thin black. Then leave your sole either as shiny or dull as your original.

I have discovered, since starting to paint pictures, that light washes are far more versatile than full strength paint and I doubt that I will ever buy premixed colors again as the basic magenta, black, yellow, white and blue are where they all come from.

I will work on painting my shoe now and provide a photo soon.

In the meantime, I've just completed my own challenge, my first ever painting. I'm more pleased with the painting than the photo of it, hope I get a new camera for Christmas. Nevertheless, I learned so much throughout and can't wait to start on a second.









It's been a pleasure tutoring you.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *The end - tips on texturing and painting*
> 
> Here we are - the final blog in the shoe challenge series. I know some of you are finished and some of you are nearing the end and some of you are half way through. That's fine, there's still lots of time.
> 
> ...


hmmm my shoe sure doesn't look like your shoe (saying with a grin)


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

jordan said:


> *The end - tips on texturing and painting*
> 
> Here we are - the final blog in the shoe challenge series. I know some of you are finished and some of you are nearing the end and some of you are half way through. That's fine, there's still lots of time.
> 
> ...


thats awesome you can get it to look so amazing! Wish i had the time to try! but unfortunately school beckons!!


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

jordan said:


> *The end - tips on texturing and painting*
> 
> Here we are - the final blog in the shoe challenge series. I know some of you are finished and some of you are nearing the end and some of you are half way through. That's fine, there's still lots of time.
> 
> ...


Jordan, I plan on painting all black. I will use either a brush or a spray can. I don't have, and have never airbrushed.

I don't understand what "wash" is. How should I proceed ? Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *The end - tips on texturing and painting*
> 
> Here we are - the final blog in the shoe challenge series. I know some of you are finished and some of you are nearing the end and some of you are half way through. That's fine, there's still lots of time.
> 
> ...


Hairy, a wash is taking an acrylic paint and thinning it down so it is very light. It doesn't blacken immediately. BUt you can't do it from a spray can, it is a brushing method. I think the little bottles of craft paint($2 - $5 in price) are much more versatile than spray paint but you can use what you have.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

jordan said:


> *The end - tips on texturing and painting*
> 
> Here we are - the final blog in the shoe challenge series. I know some of you are finished and some of you are nearing the end and some of you are half way through. That's fine, there's still lots of time.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Wow, awesome painting. It looks like a photo.


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

jordan said:


> *The end - tips on texturing and painting*
> 
> Here we are - the final blog in the shoe challenge series. I know some of you are finished and some of you are nearing the end and some of you are half way through. That's fine, there's still lots of time.
> 
> ...


Love your finished painting.
Are they your horses?


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *The end - tips on texturing and painting*
> 
> Here we are - the final blog in the shoe challenge series. I know some of you are finished and some of you are nearing the end and some of you are half way through. That's fine, there's still lots of time.
> 
> ...


Thank you Theresa, they are the horses of my landlords. It's a surprise gift for her husband.


----------



## lainemech (Feb 28, 2010)

jordan said:


> *The end - tips on texturing and painting*
> 
> Here we are - the final blog in the shoe challenge series. I know some of you are finished and some of you are nearing the end and some of you are half way through. That's fine, there's still lots of time.
> 
> ...


Hey everyone.

Jordan, I have been checking in on your shoe carving tutorial from time to time. I have done a few carvings in the past, a few boots (the exaggerated kind, not to scale) and some other things. I think you did a great job with the step-by-step lessons and I may have to give it a try some time using your well ordered techniques.

The painting you created is fantastic! I find it hard to believe that was a "first ever painting". At first, I thought it was a photo till I read on.

I have to say, *thumbs up to you for going through all the trouble, and especially all the precious time involved in completing such a detailed lesson from start to finish!*


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *The end - tips on texturing and painting*
> 
> Here we are - the final blog in the shoe challenge series. I know some of you are finished and some of you are nearing the end and some of you are half way through. That's fine, there's still lots of time.
> 
> ...


Thanks kindly Bob, I'm sure eager to see what everyone has accomplished! We're just waiting on everyone to finish up to select the unveiling date.


----------



## sticks4walking (Jan 17, 2010)

jordan said:


> *The end - tips on texturing and painting*
> 
> Here we are - the final blog in the shoe challenge series. I know some of you are finished and some of you are nearing the end and some of you are half way through. That's fine, there's still lots of time.
> 
> ...


Jordan: I have found out that I don't really care for shoe carving, WOW. I didnt think the shoe strings would be soooo hard. I am not happy with it but it is ok for a first shoe. Also, you couldnt have picked a harder pic to paint. It came out great. Looks like you have been doing it for years. My shoe is not painted yet but the carving is about complete. When are we posting?


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *The end - tips on texturing and painting*
> 
> Here we are - the final blog in the shoe challenge series. I know some of you are finished and some of you are nearing the end and some of you are half way through. That's fine, there's still lots of time.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike - I'll bet yours is fabulous and you are just playing with us. I am just posting the final blog this evening, I will add your name and please email me your full name and address.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jordan said:


> *The end - tips on texturing and painting*
> 
> Here we are - the final blog in the shoe challenge series. I know some of you are finished and some of you are nearing the end and some of you are half way through. That's fine, there's still lots of time.
> 
> ...


sofare it has been an exciding toturial to follow on the sideline Jordan thank´s

and congrat´s on the finished painting 

have a great day both of you
Dennis


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *The end - tips on texturing and painting*
> 
> Here we are - the final blog in the shoe challenge series. I know some of you are finished and some of you are nearing the end and some of you are half way through. That's fine, there's still lots of time.
> 
> ...


Thanks for following along Dennis - we expect to see your wonderful comments on unveiling day!!!!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jordan said:


> *The end - tips on texturing and painting*
> 
> Here we are - the final blog in the shoe challenge series. I know some of you are finished and some of you are nearing the end and some of you are half way through. That's fine, there's still lots of time.
> 
> ...


now you scare me Jordan
thats a honour to be invited to

take care
Dennis


----------



## davedarlene (May 17, 2009)

jordan said:


> *The end - tips on texturing and painting*
> 
> Here we are - the final blog in the shoe challenge series. I know some of you are finished and some of you are nearing the end and some of you are half way through. That's fine, there's still lots of time.
> 
> ...


Loved following the shoe challenge and I can't wait to see all of the shoes that everyone made. I've been working on a carved potholder out of basswood as my challenge! I've got the quilted part almost done, I've got the stitching to complete and then I'll work on a design to paint on the front. I'll post it on my profile once it's done, maybe next time I'll try a shoe.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *The end - tips on texturing and painting*
> 
> Here we are - the final blog in the shoe challenge series. I know some of you are finished and some of you are nearing the end and some of you are half way through. That's fine, there's still lots of time.
> 
> ...


Dave, I'm very interested to see the pot holder! I've once made oven mitts similar to what you are speaking of - can't wait to see it!


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

*Time to finish up and get ready for the unveiling*










Well wouldn't ya know it - just when I need it most, my camera died so I had to try it with the Ipod - not so great.
At any rate, this is not about me, it is about YOU and your SHOE.

I have decided that the unveiling will be on Friday, Nov. 12th. so it's time to finish your masterpiece.
Considering the time zones are different, I will contact Martin about how you will post your photos ahead of that day so that they can be shown to your LJ buddies together.

As far as I know, there are 7 confirmed participants that will be ready but there were some stragglers who I haven't heard from yet so if you're out there, please email me so I can keep you informed of the plans.

I'm very eager to see what you've all done and am truly pleased that some of you survived all the way through!!!!!!
Congratulations to the Great Lumberjock Shoe Challenge Survivors!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Time to finish up and get ready for the unveiling*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it has been interesting, that's for sure and in the end I do have a "shoe". 
Would never have done it without you, Jordan. Thank you
and I, too, can't wait to see everyone's creations.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

jordan said:


> *Time to finish up and get ready for the unveiling*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jordon" I stated that I as in for your challenging project

However I've been busy on the toys that we make for kids. I just finish up 100 of the cars last night. So I won't be able to post any work that never got started. I did buy the basswood, but that was the closest I got to get started.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Time to finish up and get ready for the unveiling*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I'll do! I'll take pics with my cell phone, there's no way I can shoot a decent pic with that. Then I can say, "It's really cool, I wish I could show it better"

Thanks for the tip, Jordan!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Time to finish up and get ready for the unveiling*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hairy - you are BRILLIANT!!
that's what I'm going to do too … "too bad you can't see it in person… it looks so much better than in the picture" 
lol


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Time to finish up and get ready for the unveiling*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, you can always resort to photoshop!!!! Hairy, I wouldn't worry about yours, it is excellent!


----------



## AaronMcCain (Aug 17, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Time to finish up and get ready for the unveiling*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking of posting a picture of the original shoe and wowing everybody with the lifelike details and paint job! I'll make sure to put it in front of some sort of backdrop so there are no size references at all. Who needs photoshop?

Actually I finished carving last night, still need to hollow out and add a few details, but should be able to make it by the 12th pretty easy.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Time to finish up and get ready for the unveiling*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wouldn't that be funny - if everyone posted their real shoe - Aaron, don't give anybody ideas!!!!!


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Time to finish up and get ready for the unveiling*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're looking forward to seeing everyone's masterpieces. I really wanted to do this but my other project still isn't done and since it took me several years to convince my husband to let me make it, I couldn't abandon it now. (I hope I can unveil it before year's end.)

I got a little further than Karson: I bought the Kutzalls, picked out the shoe, and already had the basswood. So, Jordan, will Karson and I still get continuing education credits for our efforts?

L/W


----------



## DAWG (Oct 23, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Time to finish up and get ready for the unveiling*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see all these shoe's and boots. Great job Jordan, thanks for sharing your time and talents.


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Time to finish up and get ready for the unveiling*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'VE FINISHED, I'VE FINISHED!!!!!! painted and everything. 
Can I post it now!!!!! I dont know if I can wait!!!!

I know, I know, I cant but…......

Anyway Jordan, hugs and kisses all the way from Aussie land for all you've done and made us aware of just how much we really have within. 
I am soooooooo pleased with how it turned out. I might just have to make another so I have a pair! (not just at the moment-my head has to get around all this first!)


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jordan said:


> *Time to finish up and get ready for the unveiling*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*TJ65*

*It'll be nice to see a shoe made in Australia, & not China!* <O}&


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Time to finish up and get ready for the unveiling*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just super Theresa- Deb has given me instructions on how to tell everyone to post on that day so you'll be hearing from me. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

jordan said:


> *Time to finish up and get ready for the unveiling*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here - Here. I'm for extra credit for late (I mean really Late) entries Thanks L/W for the suggestion.


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Time to finish up and get ready for the unveiling*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every now and then someone sends me a picture of their shoe project and I am blown away! yes, we lost a lot of challengees but the ones who managed to stick with it have done a fabulous job. I spoke about you at this weekend's wood working show so some newbies will stop by on the unveiling day.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Time to finish up and get ready for the unveiling*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exciting and nerve-wracking all in one!


----------



## AaronMcCain (Aug 17, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Time to finish up and get ready for the unveiling*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All I have left to do is take the pictures! Now onto to Christmas Presents!


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Time to finish up and get ready for the unveiling*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you'll give them all shoes? LOL. Unveiling info to be sent to y'all this week.


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Time to finish up and get ready for the unveiling*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I spoke about you at this weekend's wood working show so some newbies will stop by on the unveiling day.Just hearing that your giving me butterflies!!!!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Time to finish up and get ready for the unveiling*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me too TJ.. big butterflies


----------



## mcoyfrog (Jul 23, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Time to finish up and get ready for the unveiling*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is going to be sooooo cool I can't wait, I sure wish I would've found time to do this, good luck to all….


----------



## AaronMcCain (Aug 17, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Time to finish up and get ready for the unveiling*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm excited! I just showed my finished shoe to a co-worker and his comment was:
"If you didn't let me hold it, I would have never known it was made from wood."

I guess I can be optimistic about my first foray into the world of power carving.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Time to finish up and get ready for the unveiling*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh Aaron-Rick has never said that about my shoe… uh oh … "I am not going to compare.. I am not going to compare… " (saying with a big grin).
congrats on your success.


----------



## AaronMcCain (Aug 17, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Time to finish up and get ready for the unveiling*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course, by making that previous comment, I'm setting expectations that I can never live up to.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Time to finish up and get ready for the unveiling*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha nah … we are going to bursting our shirt buttons, being so proud of our achievements, regardless of how they look. 
We are the SHOE CARVING graduates!!!


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Time to finish up and get ready for the unveiling*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make sure you check your emails for the instructions.


----------



## terrilynne (Jun 24, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Time to finish up and get ready for the unveiling*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jordan, is everyone going to "tag" their shoes so we can see them all in one place?


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Time to finish up and get ready for the unveiling*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm posting them all with a tag. I hope they all turn up in one place?????


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

*Shoe Challengers Unveiled!*










Hello fellow Lumberjocks.
Over the course of the next few hours, I will be posting the finished footwear of the survivors of *The Great Lumberjocks Shoe Challenge 2010* to the projects page.
Although there were 22 people who decided to take the challenge, for various reasons only 7 were left standing. However, it was so worthwhile as I saw talent emerge from those who thought they had none, and some who decided that carving would be a great asset to their present wood working skills. I felt the pride of these folks and saw the risks that some of them took to be different.
Thank you for following along and presenting us with over 10,000 reads. Anyone wishing to complete this challenge at a later date can tag their project with *shoe challenge*.
Although I will be posting the entries, I will post them individually under names of those who completed the works so that they may receive their own comments.
To the challengers, you can all look forward to your little prize designed especially for this challenge. 
Congratulations to all.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Shoe Challengers Unveiled!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love your shoe, very cute! I'm looking forward the rest of them.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## Billinmich (Mar 8, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Shoe Challengers Unveiled!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see all the shoes,just like christmas morning.Like your new avatar.


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Shoe Challengers Unveiled!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jordan,
You are really a great teacher even without personal contact …. just by distance learning you deserve the best reward and gratitude from those who participated and those who read. I am one of the avid follower and I know that you will remain in my reference books (actually I printed out the tutorial series. for my personal use only and please allow me on this.) I have already viewed the 7 shoes and quite amazing how your skill been transfered to them. Great contribution to us all. Keep up the good work and thank you for what you have shared with us.
God bless


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Shoe Challengers Unveiled!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All the shoes you posted today turned out great. You are a excellent teacher as well as a carver!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Shoe Challengers Unveiled!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Jordan for all of your hard work, putting this together and for your support and wisdom.

This has been quite the journey - one that I would not have taken without your Shoe Carving Class.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Shoe Challengers Unveiled!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jordan: Thank you so much for the wonderful series and inspiration. Even though I didn't finish my shoe, I know I will do so soon and having your blog here and guidance to help me, as well as seeing the others' projects will be quite an inspiration.

You have given so much of your time and knowledge into this project in order to share your incredible talent and help us to find our own abilities lurking inside. Not only are you a wonderful artist, but I also consider you a friend. In seeing the results from your teachings, I know I am not alone in my thinking.

Thanks again for an incredible and inspirational blog!

Sheila


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Shoe Challengers Unveiled!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I came on here to see some shoe carvings. I think you all are pulling my leg and just posting the shoes on your feet. 

Great job all of you. To say that I am impressed would be a major understatement.

David


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Shoe Challengers Unveiled!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is really nice work - and fun too. I'm impressed


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Shoe Challengers Unveiled!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This blog has to been so interesting! Thank you Jordan for all the time you put into it. Not only did the participants learn, so did the rest of us.


----------



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Shoe Challengers Unveiled!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jordan your teaching skills are first rate…all that finished the challenge did a great job. I hope to try this soon.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

jordan said:


> *Shoe Challengers Unveiled!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jordon: Thanks for the tutorial I was one who never got started, Bought the wood but the timning didn't workout. I'm sure that everyone had a great time.


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Shoe Challengers Unveiled!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got my shoe about half done before time got the better of me. I am still hoping to finish it someday. Maybe over the holiday season when I have a few days off of work.
They all look great, thanks for such a great lesson. You are a great teacher.
MrsN


----------



## terrilynne (Jun 24, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Shoe Challengers Unveiled!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for doing this! It has got me to doing more with my dremmel and putting more detail into my intarsia. You are such a talented person in more ways than one.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Shoe Challengers Unveiled!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Jordan. Sorry I dropped out. Problems at my end. The blogs were perfect and I'm glad to see the results, posted today. Some real talent there. Thank you for providing the challenge.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Shoe Challengers Unveiled!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jordan, thank you for the great tutorial and all your help and patience. The results are magnificient….All the posted shoes here show how much we all learned with your help. It was a lot of fun…and became very relaxing….I'll definitely keep on practicing just for the sheer enjoyment. You have made something I found very difficult and frustrating into something that can be fun and challenging. You are indeed a very fine teacher.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Shoe Challengers Unveiled!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Jordan

Even though I did not partake in the shoe challenge, it was very interesting seeing the different steps involed in carving the shoes. Thank you for sharing your time and talent with your fellow lumberjock family.

God Bless
tom


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Shoe Challengers Unveiled!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see by the quality of all the participant's carvings that you are a very fine and talented instructor! KUDOS to you and to the shoe carvers. I truly wish I had time to participate but due to a crafts show and another tomorrow I did not have time to spare for this project. I thank you for your teaching and instructions.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

jordan said:


> *Shoe Challengers Unveiled!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cute shoe, and many many thanks again for all your hard work.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Shoe Challengers Unveiled!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Jordan! I hope you had as much fun as I did.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Shoe Challengers Unveiled!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jordan,

Your students' work attests to your outstanding qualifications as a teacher. The shoes are carved . . . my project which kept me from participating is still not done, but PTL, it's nearing completion.

My husband is delighted with "his" new set of carving burrs. I'll beg them back when I enroll (tardy) for the class.

L/W


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

jordan said:


> *Shoe Challengers Unveiled!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jordan
what a guy !

you have made so many 
shine in their carving skills

i didn't get to see all the tutorials
due to my recent travels
and sporadic internet access
but the finished projects
are a testament 
to your skills and kindness

way to go brother

and well done to all that participated


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

jordan said:


> *Shoe Challengers Unveiled!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*SUPERB!!

You deserve the best in kudos for guiding these people toward something new in their woodworking.*


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Shoe Challengers Unveiled!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for the record … 
from which countries are the students from?

Me: Canada


----------



## Billinmich (Mar 8, 2008)

jordan said:


> *Shoe Challengers Unveiled!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lenox,Mich,U.S.A.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

jordan said:


> *Shoe Challengers Unveiled!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a COOL Soft Shoe… Fantastic!

Great work!

Thank you!


----------

